# TBT Game Night



## SockHead

​
Welcome to TBT Game Night! TBTGN will take place every Monday, Wednesday, Friday, and Saturday night, starting at 7PM EST! (6PM CST, 5PM MST, 4PM PST) Each night will be a specific game. So if you don't have one of the games, you always have another chance to play! When we'll be playing, be sure to join in the discussion and chat in the IRC! Also, Join our TBTGN Group on Steam for Game Night information! As for the games we'll be playing during the week, it'll go something like this:



Spoiler: Mario Kart Monday









We'll be playing Mario Kart 7 every Monday night at the regular time. If you have a 3DS, join us! All of our 3DS friend codes are posted here if you want to add a specific member. *IMPORTANT!* Be sure to join our TBT Mario Kart 7 Community's to be able to play with all of us! Here are the community codes: Grand Prix 150cc (All Items): *40-6089-1598-3777*, Balloon Battle (All Items): *55-1645-6141-9677*



Spoiler: January 16, 2012 Screenshots








Everyone playing! Notice the lone Canadian flag(me). : (




Grand Prix Results




Another set of race results




One more!




The scoreboard for the TBT community after 2 hours of intense racing!





Spoiler: January 30, 2012 Screenshots
































Spoiler: Team Fortress Friday








Because this game is free on the Steam Marketplace, go out and get it! We'll be playing this multiplayer game every Friday night at the regular time.  *IMPORTANT!* Join our TBTGN Group on Steam to know when we're playing!

Get the game for free here!



Spoiler:  January 13th, 2012 Screenshots








From left to right; Jas0n, NephewJack, Justin, HumanResources, KeenanACCF, Kaiaa and ZR. Of course this wasn't everyone who joined in, just for the time I snapped this.


Spoiler








Then all Hell broke loose.







Round ends and so I hunt down Jas0n.





I'd just fallen to my death in Arena, Justin runs off laughing.





Poor HR, I didn't protect you well enough. (Blue Medic)





Spoiler:  January 20th, 2012 Screenshots








SockHead and BB were fighting over the love and compassion of the heavy in the background.















Gif made by Jubs








Spoiler: Retired Game Nights






Spoiler: Mystery Game Wednesday








Join the IRC to see what we'll be playing on Wednesdays! It could be a 3DS game, it could be a console game, or it could be a Steam game! Who knows? If you are a regular in the chat, you'll probably know the game before Wednesday, so join the IRC today! Also check for updates on the thread to know what we're playing.



Spoiler: January 18, 2012 Super Smash Bros. Brawl Screenshots / Gameplay




























Gif made by ZR388











Spoiler: January 25th, 2012 Magicka Screenshots








Starting our adventure. Gallows in purple, Sock in blue, and Andy in black.





Sock got squished here.





Fighting a Troll.








Spoiler: Steam Saturday








Every Saturday night will be a little different. We'll be changing the game weekly. It may be Left 4 Dead, it maybe be Counter Strike: Source, it could be Magicka, it could be any multiplayer game! Stay up to date on this thread to know which game we're playing this week! *IMPORTANT!* Join our TBTGN Group on Steam to know when we're playing!



Spoiler: January 14, 2012 Left 4 Dead Screenshots

























Spoiler: January 21, 2012 Garry's Mod Screenshots
































Remember to meet in the IRC around 6:30PM EST before TBTGN starts! If you come late, be sure to check the chat to see if we're still in there. Also, check out our Livestream page to take part in TBTGN without even playing! Watch us play and join in on the discussion!


----------



## PaJami

Today marks the beginning of a new future; a fresh start; a new TBT. That aside, I'm in and stoked


----------



## SockHead

That's right! Unfortunately we'll be starting on Friday, since tomorrow is Wednesday and it's a little short notice. So join us this Friday for the beginning of TBT Game Night!


----------



## Jas0n

Hoping this doesn't crash and burn like other attempts at livening up TBT, but it seems like we've got a pretty good base so far. Just need to make sure we keep pushing it.

When we begin and I have my computer sorted, which should be in just over a week if I don't get more delays, I'll be setting up a live stream for The Bell Tree Game Night on TwitchTV. Hopefully this will not only advertise TBT but help us pull in more players if we're running short.

Co-hosts for the live stream would be nice, possibly through Skype, but I'll try and pull some people for that when I actually begin streaming.

I'll also be looking for people to take over hosting the live stream when I'm not around so if you have a decent computer and over 1mb upload and would like to stream, post here or PM me and we can sort something out. If you have a capture card and can stream the console games, that's even better.

WE WILL SURVIVE, WE WILL BREAK TBT'S RECORD OF FAILURE, WE WILL GAMMEEEEE (hopefully).


----------



## Jake

I can only do MK7, and even still I'm pretty sure since my time zone is ****ed, I wont be joining. Oh well have fun everyone else.


----------



## AndyB

Jas0n said:


> When we begin and I have my computer sorted, which should be in just over a week if I don't get more delays, I'll be setting up a live stream for The Bell Tree Game Night on TwitchTV. Hopefully this will not only advertise TBT but help us pull in more players if we're running short.
> 
> Co-hosts for the live stream would be nice, possibly through Skype, but I'll try and pull some people for that when I actually begin streaming.


 This is an idea I like. I'd be happy to co-host on the stream.
And it's as you say a nice way to advertise it and just a good way to keep track of the fun we have.


----------



## Justin

Definitely up for some game nights. Also, I can stream (in HD!) some stuff occasionally. What would you guys want to see streamed if I did? Take a look here. Train Simulator 2012 sound good? : P


----------



## Jas0n

Justin said:


> Definitely up for some game nights. Also, I can stream (in HD!) some stuff occasionally. What would you guys want to see streamed if I did? Take a look here. Train Simulator 2012 sound good? : P



Lol we should totally have a TBTGN with Worms Reloaded. Not sure if it's streamable though as it doesn't have a windowed mode. Streaming and fullscreen games don't go well together.


----------



## Justin

Jas0n said:


> Lol we should totally have a TBTGN with Worms Reloaded. Not sure if it's streamable though as it doesn't have a windowed mode. Streaming and fullscreen games don't go well together.



There's a program someone made for windowed, used it in the past for streaming. I would LOVE to play Worms Reloaded one night!


----------



## Brad

This sounds like a lot of of fun. I'll be sure to get in on Team Fortress Friday, when I can.


----------



## Kaiaa

Unfortunately I have a Mac so I can only play TF2 with TBT but thats fine since its a really fun game lol I'll try to get on on Friday, I can't wait!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Great idea. Just joined the steam group, can't wait to play with everyone. =]


----------



## Kip

I'd Join but i have non of those games


----------



## Bacon Boy

This is awesome guys! And I'd be willing to help co-host or do whatever I can to help. Already joined all of the groups.


----------



## Jas0n

To get started with random steam games, here's a mini-list of ones I recommend we play:

- Worms Reloaded
- Left 4 Dead 1/2
- Sanctum
- Trine 2
- DOTA 2
- Killing Floor

Feel free to post your own lists (and for consoles too), the more ideas we have the better.


----------



## Kip

What about wii games such as Brawl & Mario Kart, Or are they too old?


----------



## Jake

Kip said:


> What about wii games such as Brawl & Mario Kart, Or are they too old?



Brawl you can only have 4 players - so limits the amount of fun or whatever, that doesn't make sense.
And no point doing MK Wii because MK7 is out


----------



## AndyB

Bidoof said:


> Brawl you can only have 4 players - so limits the amount of fun or whatever, that doesn't make sense.
> And no point doing MK Wii because MK7 is out


No Jake, having only 4 players doesn't "limit the fun or whatever".
As for MK Wii, why not? Alot of people might not have a 3DS and/or MK7 yet, so they're unable to play.

As for those games Kip, they're great ideas and will most likely come under a Wednesday.


----------



## easpa

I've just joined the group. I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## Jake

AndyB said:


> No Jake, having only 4 players doesn't "limit the fun or whatever".



which is why I added "that doesn't make sense" - because I couldn't get the wording properly.


----------



## Elliot

Left 4 Dead 2 :3


----------



## Ricano

Added the MK7 groups. Looking forward to racing you guys.


----------



## Grawr

I'm gonna get in on this ASAP. This friday doesn't work for me though, and we'll see where I am saturday night- but I'm definitely looking forward to this!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Yea, Friday I'm going to a friends' because he's going back to college. But I'll be able to do Monday.


----------



## Kip

YAY!  i will be able to play any day other then friday & saturday if my bro isn't using it!... It's Friday, Friday Gotta get down on Friday Everybody's lookin' forward to the wiikend, wiikend Friday, Friday... Sorry i couldn't help myself!


----------



## Fillfall

I think I only have time on Firdays and Saturdays. CST is the same as GMT, right?

EDIT: I don't have TF2, and I don't have Steam. Might be able to download TF", though.


----------



## Jas0n

Fillfall said:


> I think I only have time on Firdays and Saturdays. CST is the same as GMT, right?
> 
> EDIT: I don't have TF2, and I don't have Steam. Might be able to download TF", though.



No.. CST is GMT -6. The Game Night begins at 12am (midnight) for UK peoples. Some people may be playing before that time though.

Also, The Game Night banner made me want to actually rip the forum:


----------



## Kip

...THAT'S SO EPIC *Bleeding eyes*


----------



## Fillfall

Jas0n said:


> No.. CST is GMT -6. The Game Night begins at 12am (midnight) for UK peoples. Some people may be playing before that time though.
> 
> Also, The Game Night banner made me want to actually rip the forum:


Nice!
Also because of having timezone GMT+1 I porbably won't be able to join in. Unless we have some other times.


----------



## Thunder

I bet we could also do some PS3 games, depending on who has a PS3.


----------



## Mino

TF2 eh?  How would we get a server to do that on?


----------



## Justin

Trevor said:


> TF2 eh?  How would we get a server to do that on?



My internet tends to be good enough that I could host us a somewhat decent server. If that fails, raid an empty public server!


----------



## Kip

Hey what about minecraft? seems like a pretty good game! (i cannot play cause everything hates me...)


----------



## Keenan

I downloaded TF2 and am hopefully playing tomorrow. Are there going to be more details on what is going to happen (times, etc) here, or on steam?


----------



## Justin

KeenanACCF said:


> I downloaded TF2 and am hopefully playing tomorrow. Are there going to be more details on what is going to happen (times, etc) here, or on steam?



http://steamcommunity.com/groups/TBTGN/events/1443636124247859986

Steam converts it to your time zone I think. Well anyways from the first post: 7PM EST! (6PM CST, 5PM MST, 4PM PST)


----------



## Jas0n

Justin said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/TBTGN/events/1443636124247859986
> 
> Steam converts it to your time zone I think. Well anyways from the first post: 7PM EST! (6PM CST, 5PM MST, 4PM PST)



Looks like I might be able to join everyone on TF2 tonight, I seem to have fixed my computer so assuming it doesn't spontaneously combust I'll be good to go.


----------



## Justin

Hey folks just a reminder we will be playing Team Fortress 2 in about an hour from this post! Details on the server will be posted in a short while. Plan is that I will be attempting to host. If that fails we'll all hop on a random public server of sorts. I'd recommend joining us in the IRC soon if you're playing.


----------



## MasterC

I could join the Mario Kart 7 races if I can.I already have the TBT community on my favorites.


----------



## Keenan

There are no comments on the steam page, what's happening with TF2?


----------



## AndyB

KeenanACCF said:


> There are no comments on the steam page, what's happening with TF2?


The server is being worked on, once we're ready to go we'll let you know.


----------



## Justin

By the way, we're live!

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/TBTGN/announcements/detail/1443636124415339524


----------



## Jas0n

TBT Game Night - A ROARING SUCCESS. At one point I think we had a good 9-10 players.

We started playing about 15 minutes after the arranged time because Jubs had a bit of a delay setting up the server and played for over 2 hours, almost 3.

I hope every keeps attending the game nights and next time I'll hopefully have the live stream up and running as well as my microphone for added posh Britishness.


----------



## Justin

This is over now! Good games everyone, it was great. Feel free to leave any feedback my way regards to the server. Maps and such. I'm open to anything.


----------



## Keenan

Team Fortress 2 was extremely fun! I loved every second (of almost 3 hours!) even though I had only played once before and was terrible for the most part  I can't play on Fridays for the next 4 weeks because I go snowboarding every Friday, but next time I come, I will have my mic and be decent at the game. (hopefully)

This was a great idea, I hope everyone had as much fun as I did!!!


----------



## AndyB

So, we all just finished playing for tonight. It was alot of fun, thank you to everyone who joined in. A big thanks goes to Justin for being able to provide that server, worked pretty well I thought.

Also, here's a few snapshots(kinda big) I got of us playing:


Spoiler









From left to right; Jas0n, NephewJack, Justin, HumanResources, KeenanACCF, Kaiaa and ZR. Of course this wasn't everyone who joined in, just for the time I snapped this.


Spoiler








Then all Hell broke loose.







Round ends and so I hunt down Jas0n.





I'd just fallen to my death in Arena, Justin runs off laughing.





Poor HR, I didn't protect you well enough. (Blue Medic)



If anyone else took some screenshots, love to see them. Thank you for playing and see you tomorrow.


----------



## Kaiaa

This was a fantastic night! I had so much fun playing TF2 with everyone, I hope that you guys had fun as well! I can't wait for the next one


----------



## Jas0n

It's Steam Saturday tomorrow, same time as tonight we'll be playing *Left 4 Dead 1*. Hopefully plenty of people have Left 4 Dead so we can get a versus match going!

Here's the event:
http://steamcommunity.com/groups/TBTGN/events/1443636124428404195


----------



## Justin

And here's my screenshot of Andy taking a screenshot!



Spoiler: Boo! Wide Screenshot!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Sorry that I couldn't make it to TF2 Friday, I'll make sure to be on next week though, looks like it went pretty well.


----------



## Brad

From what I got to play in Team Fortress Friday, I had loads of fun! I really think this Game Night idea is gonna work.


----------



## Keenan

AndyB said:


> So, we all just finished playing for tonight. It was alot of fun, thank you to everyone who joined in. A big thanks goes to Justin for being able to provide that server, worked pretty well I thought.
> 
> Also, here's a few snapshots(kinda big) I got of us playing:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right; Jas0n, NephewJack, Justin, HumanResources, KeenanACCF, Kaiaa and ZR. Of course this wasn't everyone who joined in, just for the time I snapped this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then all Hell broke loose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round ends and so I hunt down Jas0n.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd just fallen to my death in Arena, Justin runs off laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor HR, I didn't protect you well enough. (Blue Medic)
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone else took some screenshots, love to see them. Thank you for playing and see you tomorrow.



Here are some of my screenshots. I had a ton of fun!



Spoiler: Keenan's TF 2 Screenshots


----------



## SockHead

Sorry I couldn't make it guys. I was planning on coming, but some last minute stuff came up :/ Also don't think I'll be here tonight. Heard it was a blast though! Awesome job guys, TBTGN looks to be in good shape.


----------



## Keenan

Don't you just love double posts?


----------



## Justin

Hey folks, a few of us are gonna play some Left 4 Dead in about an hour. If we can get at least 6 people we can play versus but I'm not expecting a giant showing so we might just play campagin. See you all in a bit.


----------



## Kip

Too bad i don't have that game.


----------



## AndyB

Tonight is going to be a little late again starting, but we'll be all ready to go shortly.


----------



## Justin

AndyB said:


> Tonight is going to be a little late again starting, but we'll be all ready to go shortly.



Shhhhhh I totally didn't forget to download Left 4 Dead 1. Also in other news I will be streaming when we start in a few minutes for anyone who is thinking about purchasing Left 4 Dead and need some convincing. Or if you're just too busy to play. =D


----------



## Justin

http://www.twitch.tv/fearmywrench

We're live!


----------



## Brad

I thought about buying L4D, but I bought HL 2 instead.


----------



## Justin

Thanks for playing or watching everyone. It was quite entertaining. Now time for screenshots.



Spoiler: SCREENSHOTS























@Brad: Awww you should have gotten L4D.


----------



## Jas0n

L4D was a lot of fun tonight, shame more people couldn't join us but next week we'll have more time to organise a game that more people can participate.


----------



## Jake

KeenanACCF said:


> Don't you just love double posts?


I love the fact it isn't a double pot and you look silly hhahha


----------



## Keenan

Bidoof said:


> I love the fact it isn't a double pot and you look silly hhahha



It was a double post, I think sockhead posted while I was editing them. (if that's possible)


----------



## AndyB

Bidoof said:


> I love the fact it isn't a double pot and you look silly hhahha


Actually, there was two posts the same. They were just 10 minutes apart. I don't know how it happened, but it's gone now.
Hahaha, don't you look silly! Hahahaha.


----------



## Jake

KeenanACCF said:


> It was a double post, I think sockhead posted while I was editing them. (if that's possible)



yeah, it is I just find it amusing
@AndyB: It happens when you have **** internet, happens to me sometimes, and Idc if I look silly, I just found his post amusing.


----------



## Keenan

Bidoof said:


> yeah, it is I just find it amusing
> @AndyB: It happens when you have **** internet, happens to me sometimes, and Idc if I look silly, I just found his post amusing.



I say we just agree that we are all very silly looking and move on.


----------



## Jake

KeenanACCF said:


> I say we just agree that we are all very silly looking and move on.


I'm not even mad though?
I just find this amusing.


----------



## AndyB

And that's enough of that. 

So... Mario Kart Monday coming up! Who will be taking part?


----------



## Thunder

I'll try to be there, should be fun!


----------



## Brad

Most likely will be there on the fact that there's no school on Monday.

@Justin I just beat Half-Life 2 and I kinda regret buying it. Not for the fact that it was bad, because it wasn't at all. It's just, It doesn't really have that much replay value. It still was an amazing game.


----------



## Justin

Count me in for Mario Kart! I'm hoping we can get at least like 5-6 people. Also I figure maybe after we play a grand prix or two we swap over to Battle for a few rounds too.


----------



## KlopiTackle

Why does it have to be 7pm est that is too late here.
12am...


----------



## Fillfall

KlopiTackle said:


> Why does it have to be 7pm est that is too late here.
> 12am...


1am here  I think we should have multiple times a day for those in other timezones.


----------



## VillageDweller

Fillfall said:


> 1am here  I think we should have multiple times a day for those in other timezones.


Especially on weekdays, considering work/school and such.
Although maybe not lots of times, just two times a day.
5/7PM GMT could be good for other timezones.


----------



## Jas0n

Problem is, we don't have enough people around the GMT timezone to fill up games. Plus the people who can organise everything (E.g. Jubs, Me, Andy and Sock) most likely wouldn't be able to make the 5pm/7pm GMT time.

I think it's best we just leave it how it is. Though if you want to go ahead and organise your own gaming events in a time that suits you, feel free to try.


----------



## Fillfall

Jas0n said:


> Problem is, we don't have enough people around the GMT timezone to fill up games. Plus the people who can organise everything (E.g. Jubs, Me, Andy and Sock) most likely wouldn't be able to make the 5pm/7pm GMT time.
> 
> I think it's best we just leave it how it is. Though if you want to go ahead and organise your own gaming events in a time that suits you, feel free to try.



I thought you lived in the UK.. Anyways, it is pretty many people with GMT times.


----------



## Jas0n

Fillfall said:


> I thought you lived in the UK.. Anyways, it is pretty many people with GMT times.


I do, but 5pm-7pm GMT is really bad for me, I'd never be able to show up.


----------



## Justin

Time zones ruin everything. Unfortunately there really isn't anyway we can make a time that will work with everyone. 5pm GMT is 9am for myself.


----------



## Bacon Boy

I just know my timezone is -6 GMT. I'm in Central US Time. I think that lines up with everything...


----------



## SockHead

Remember, today is Mario Kart Monday! Meet up in the IRC whenever you want, but be sure to be there by 7:00PM EST if you want to take part in our game!


----------



## ashwee

Is it too late to join in? If there's room I'll join you guys. :3


----------



## Justin

ashwee said:


> Is it too late to join in? If there's room I'll join you guys. :3



Hi! We haven't started yet actually. We're planned to start in about an hour and a half from this post.


----------



## ashwee

OK, cool  See you then!


----------



## Deku Scrub

for a steam could we do teraria?


----------



## Justin

*20 minutes* from this post meet up in the TBT Grand Prix community! *40-6089-1598-3777* is the community code. To add the community to your system go to Online Multiplayer --> Communites --> Search by Code. It's recommended you *join the chat* while playing so we can chat while we play. After a few rounds we will switch over to the TBT Battle community! *55-1645-6141-9677* is the community code for that.


----------



## Thunder

yuo guys are total DUMPASSES

sittin' in a room with MasterC while you guys screw around like tools. >:Y


----------



## Justin

We're switching to Battle now guys! Code is 55-1645-6141-9677


----------



## Thunder

We have two free spots! Come on over!


----------



## Thunder

Whew, that was fun.


(ITEEEMMMSSSSS DDDDD:<)


----------



## Bacon Boy

Thunderstruck said:


> Whew, that was fun.
> 
> 
> (ITEEEMMMSSSSS DDDDD:<)


Rage on Jubs. RAGE!


----------



## Thunder

It's rather hectic with all the items.

Also, aw yeah knocked Jubs into the bottomless pit >: D


----------



## Justin

Mario Kart Monday is a roaring success! For the most part we had 8 players and then 7 because Sock is a buzzkill! Good games everyone. Thanks for participating everyone! Now for screenshots...



Spoiler: Screenshots Ahoy!









Everyone playing! Notice the lone Canadian flag(me). : (




Grand Prix Results




Another set of race results




One more!




The scoreboard for the TBT community after 2 hours of intense racing!



Also, I love my items.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Mine Scores: 2nd - 1st - 4th and 3rd Overall!

YAY!


----------



## MasterC

Justin said:


> Mario Kart Monday is a roaring success! For the most part we had 8 players and then 7 because Sock is a buzzkill! Good games everyone. Thanks for participating everyone! Now for screenshots...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshots Ahoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone playing! Notice the lone Canadian flag(me). : (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Prix Results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another set of race results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scoreboard for the TBT community after 2 hours of intense racing!



_I am so good at Mario Kart 7..._


----------



## Thunder

Wait, we were playing for two hours?

Time flies when you're being hit with blue shells.

(Aw yeah, 2nd place total B) )


----------



## Bacon Boy

Thunderstruck said:


> Wait, we were playing for two hours?
> 
> Time flies when you're being hit with blue shells.
> 
> (Aw yeah, 2nd place total B) )


We played from 6:00 (my time) to 8:00. Two whole hours of Mario Kart 7.


----------



## Kaiaa

Ah I'm so jealous! I don't have Mario Kart 7 or I'd have joined you guys. Maybe when I get a bit of cash....


----------



## Kip

Sane here :''(


----------



## Thunder

Kip said:


> Sane here :''(



Insane here.

Hope you two are able to join us sometime in the future!


----------



## Elliot

We had a Left 4 Dead 2 Friday?
Dang, i would of came, but i had to go to Annapolis.. ._.


----------



## AndyB

Elliot said:


> We had a Left 4 Dead 2 Friday?
> Dang, i would of came, but i had to go to Annapolis.. ._.


No, we had a L4D1 Saturday. Friday is TF2, Saturday is a random pc game.


----------



## AndyB

The game for Wednesday is...
Super Smash Bros. Brawl! 

So grab your Wii and get ready to fight. More details will be posted later on.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'll be brawling tomorrow! Hope some more people join in.


----------



## Kip

YES!!! I can finally play! i just hope my bro isn't using the wii....................


----------



## Bacon Boy

Just to be clear, we *cannot* use homebrew hacks online? :<


----------



## AndyB

Bacon Boy said:


> Just to be clear, we *cannot* use homebrew hacks online? :<


No, they're not allowed.


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:


> No, they're not allowed.


There go my custom textures and movesets. 
Oh well.


----------



## AndyB

Bacon Boy said:


> There go my custom textures and movesets.
> Oh well.


Anything that gives one player an advantage over others aren't allowed.


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:


> Anything that gives one player an advantage over others aren't allowed.


Technically, textures aren't advantages.


----------



## AndyB

Bacon Boy said:


> Technically, textures aren't advantages.


I never said they were. No cheating to simply put it.


----------



## Kip

I wont be able to join...


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:


> I never said they were. No cheating to simply put it.


Gracias, se?or.


----------



## Zeiro

I joined the Mario Kart 7 communities... and I'm thinking about playing SSBB tomorrow for mystery game night.


----------



## Jas0n

Live stream page is all designed and ready to go for this Friday: http://www.twitch.tv/tbtgn


----------



## Caius

3740-3811-2966 Hah there's my wii friend code. I WILL BE BRAWLING TONIGHT


----------



## Kip

I Might be able to make it now : p


----------



## Caius

I suggest from this point just posting in the irc lol


----------



## SockHead

Here's my code everyone: 0173-5705-1088


----------



## Brad

Yeah won't be able to show for this one, guys.


----------



## Kip

Did it start yet?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Left my game at my friends. :<
Not going to make it tonight.


----------



## SockHead

Tonight's TBTGN was awesome! Jeremy, ZR388, Justin, and I all made it tonight for Brawl. I recorded all the matches and I think Jamie took a few screenshots. Anyway, tonight was fun! Hope to see all of you here Friday!


----------



## Justin

SockHead said:


> Tonight's TBTGN was awesome! Jeremy, ZR388, Justin, and I all made it tonight for Brawl. I recorded all the matches and I think Jamie took a few screenshots. Anyway, tonight was fun! Hope to see all of you here Friday!



http://i.imgur.com/9eLlD.jpg
^ This screenshot truly highlights how amazing I am at Brawl. My excuse: I DON'T KNOW THE CONTROLS. FOR REAL.


----------



## Elliot

I'm busy every wednesday night, I could of came.. Dayumn... >:| Hopefully friday I am able to come..


----------



## SockHead

Here's a match from tonight!


----------



## Justin

SockHead said:


> Here's a match from tonight!



Please excuse my amazingness. Forever 4th place. : (


----------



## Caius

I'm so bad at brawl. 

LOL


----------



## Bacon Boy

SockHead said:


> Here's a match from tonight!


"Stale Moves" Jeremy.


----------



## AndyB

Zr388 said:


> I'm so bad at brawl.
> 
> LOL


That is the best gif ever. Well played everyone.


----------



## Justin

Hello everyone! Two hours until Team Fortress Friday begins, be sure to join us! : D


----------



## Bacon Boy

Where is the server? As in what is the server IP?


----------



## AndyB

Bacon Boy said:


> Where is the server? As in what is the server IP?


Would you believe the steam group has all that lovely info?


----------



## Kaiaa

I can't wait! Can we do the medieval one a few times? I realllllly liked that one (even if I wasn't that good).


----------



## Justin

*Team Fortress Friday!*

*Team Fortress Friday begins in one hour!*
*If you want to participate read on for how you can connect...*

Join off a friend already in the server through Steam's Join Game feature. It's as easy as finding someone who is in the server and right clicking their name in the Friends List and clicking Join Game! Then enter the password: waffles​
​Add the server to your favourites! Just go to your favorites list in TF2 and add the server IP "tf2.gojustin.net" or "184.66.43.176:27015" if that doesn't work​
Join directly through the console! Enter this into the console without quotes "connect tf2.gojustin.net;password waffles"

​

Remember! The server will be open in an hour when the event begins, NOT NOW. I'm currently doing some closed testing to make sure all is in order before the event. If you are having troubles connecting when the event begins please either post here or contact me on Steam for assistance.


----------



## Bacon Boy

I really hope I can make it. My sister has been using up all the bandwidth and the internet is moving VERY SLOWLY.


----------



## Jas0n

For anyone that can't play tonight, I'll be live-streaming on www.twitch.tv/tbtgn beginning in roughly 10 minutes when the game night starts. Tune in for epic lols.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Fixed the internet finally/turned off every unused device that was using the wi-fi.


----------



## Justin

*Team Fortress Friday begins NOW!!!!!*
*If you want to participate read on for how you can connect...*

Join off a friend already in the server through Steam's Join Game feature. It's as easy as finding someone who is in the server and right clicking their name in the Friends List and clicking Join Game! Then enter the password: waffles​
​Add the server to your favourites! Just go to your favorites list in TF2 and add the server IP "tf2.gojustin.net" or "184.66.43.176:27015" if that doesn't work​
Join directly through the console! Enter this into the console without quotes "connect tf2.gojustin.net;password waffles"

​

If you are having troubles connecting please either post here or contact me on Steam for assistance.


----------



## AndyB

And don't forget... if you kill me, I will ban you.


----------



## Justin

We're still playing guys! Feel free to join up still even if you're late!

Currently Playing: Degroot Keep


----------



## Justin

Thanks for coming everyone! We're done playing now but I had a blast.


----------



## Jas0n

Was a lot of fun tonight, think we had overall a bigger turnout than last week.

If anyone wants to watch it, here's the link to the recording of the live stream. All 2 hours and 15 minutes of it.
http://www.twitch.tv/tbtgn/b/306084505

Also, epic spy ownage around 38 minutes 8D


----------



## Prof Gallows

Was fun everyone, can't wait to do it again. =]


----------



## Kaiaa

Sorry I couldn't stay the whole time, I hope my team won a few without me (had a really bad night lol)


----------



## Deku Scrub

What about Minecraft Mondays??


----------



## MasterC

Deku Scrub said:


> What about Minecraft Mondays??



Mario Kart is already on Mondays, but Minecraft could fit under Saturday.


----------



## AndyB

Jas0n said:


> Was a lot of fun tonight, think we had overall a bigger turnout than last week.
> 
> If anyone wants to watch it, here's the link to the recording of the live stream. All 2 hours and 15 minutes of it.
> http://www.twitch.tv/tbtgn/b/306084505
> 
> Also, epic spy ownage around 38 minutes 8D


Aww yeah, loving the Degroot domination by us two.


----------



## Keenan

Jas0n said:


> Was a lot of fun tonight, think we had overall a bigger turnout than last week.
> 
> If anyone wants to watch it, here's the link to the recording of the live stream. All 2 hours and 15 minutes of it.
> http://www.twitch.tv/tbtgn/b/306084505
> 
> Also, epic spy ownage around 38 minutes 8D



I really wish I could have come, but the next time I'm available to play, I will!

And that was some epic spy ownage Jas0n!


----------



## SockHead

Here's the only screenshot I took last night:



Spoiler












Me and BB were fighting over the love and compassion of the heavy in the background.


----------



## AndyB

Here's 2 from me:


Spoiler


----------



## Deku Scrub

MasterC said:


> Mario Kart is already on Mondays, but Minecraft could fit under Saturday.



I don't know.... I was bored.


----------



## Justin

Super late notice but a few of us will be playing some Garry's Mod in a little bit. Sorry for the lack of planning on this one!


----------



## Justin

OH GOD WHEEL CUBES. http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/630736994036425734/5D540DA94A051D025769A23041A1BEAC1DE77626/

Anyway, thanks for coming those who did. Next Game Night is Mario Kart 7 on Monday! Looking forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## Justin

Jas0n said:


> Also, epic spy ownage around 38 minutes 8D








Oh whoops just realized this was a triple post. >_> Sorry.


----------



## Jas0n

Justin said:


> OH GOD WHEEL CUBES. http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/630736994036425734/5D540DA94A051D025769A23041A1BEAC1DE77626/
> 
> Anyway, thanks for coming those who did. Next Game Night is Mario Kart 7 on Monday! Looking forward to seeing everyone there.



Sorry for not turning up for this one. Had a ton of work to do that I completely forgot about until last minute. Next week should be a little more organised XD


----------



## Jake

Probably won be joining in for MK7, almost 3am here, doubt i'll be up in time, and some of my family's down, so yeah. Maybe next week though.


----------



## Justin

Rev up your engines everyone because Mario Kart Monday begins in *about three hours* from this post!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Yay! Wow, it's already been a whole week of TBT Game Night! Good job to everyone who has been helping out with this!


----------



## Justin

Hey everyone. We'll be playing Mario Kart 7 tonight! *40 minutes* from this post meet up in the TBT Grand Prix community! *40-6089-1598-3777* is the community code. To add the community to your system go to Online Multiplayer --> Communites --> Search by Code.

*Please don't join the community lobby/room until the start time though as last time we had issues when people joined early.*

It's recommended you *join the chat* while playing so we can chat while we play. Even better if you join ahead of time! After a few rounds we will switch over to the TBT Battle community! *55-1645-6141-9677* is the community code for that.


----------



## AndyB

Here are some screenshots from Saturday's Gmod session.


Spoiler








Justin had too many beans.





Justin driving a computer





Kaboom!


----------



## Justin

Hey everyone. We're starting now! Meet up in the TBT Grand Prix community! *40-6089-1598-3777* is the community code. To add the community to your system go to Online Multiplayer --> Communites --> Search by Code. Get ready!

*Also, JOIN THE CHAT for extra fun while we play!*


----------



## Thunder

We've got a lot of room if anyone wants to join!


----------



## Thunder

We're moving over to Tee Bee Tee Battle! 55-1645-6141-9677


----------



## Bacon Boy

Epic Night of Epic Proportions


----------



## MasterC

A huge success again.


----------



## Zeiro

Epic indeed. 
I had a lot of fun, I'll definitely be joining again next week if I can.


----------



## Thunder

Definitely had fun tonight, sorry to put everyone in the chat through my constant raging 

I think we may be one or two people over the eight allowed, we may need to split up into groups more often


----------



## Kip

MK7 Game Night sounds so fun. I wish i could be there.


----------



## Justin

Man, I had a ton of fun playing Mario Kart tonight! Unfortunately I had to leave half way through but it's good to hear it kept going on alright with lots of people! Also, I'll be posting some screenshots later stay tuned!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Thunderstruck said:


> Definitely had fun tonight, sorry to put everyone in the chat through my constant raging
> 
> I think we may be one or two people over the eight allowed, we may need to split up into groups more often


Mainly raging at me. :<


----------



## Kaiaa

Thanks for letting me join in so late, I had a lot of fun! Can't wait to do this again.


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:


> Mainly raging at me. :<



Most of my raging was directed at Sockhead, Jubs and Blue shells.

With you it was mostly bragging


----------



## Bacon Boy

Thunderstruck said:


> Most of my raging was directed at Sockhead, Jubs and Blue shells.
> 
> With you it was mostly bragging


It's because we're Bros like that. Aniki!


----------



## Brad

Justin said:


>



Gettin' killed, LIKE A BOSS!


----------



## Kip

So, what's tomorrows game?


----------



## SockHead

Again, we're a little short notice; But tonight's mystery game will be Magicka! If you have it, join in on the fun! Be sure to join the IRC around 6:30PM EST before the game starts.


----------



## Kip

Another game i don't have!


----------



## AndyB

So we finished Magika early due to the game being buggy.
Anyway, here are some screenshots: 


Spoiler








Starting our adventure. Gallows in purple, Sock in blue, and Andy in black.





Sock got squished here.





Fighting a Troll.


----------



## Keenan

Somewhat good news! My snowboarding trip is canceled this week, so I will be able to play Team Fortress 2 on Friday! 

I've been practicing, so don't underestimate my mad soldier skills.


----------



## Justin

KeenanACCF said:


> Somewhat good news! My snowboarding trip is canceled this week, so I will be able to play Team Fortress 2 on Friday!
> 
> I've been practicing, so don't underestimate my mad soldier skills.



Awesome, see you there tomorrow!


----------



## Keenan

Justin said:


> Awesome, see you there tomorrow!



I can't wait!

Is anyone else going to be using a mic?


----------



## Brad

I would but, on the weekends there are usually 14-17 people in my house, so ya' know.


----------



## Jas0n

KeenanACCF said:


> I can't wait!
> 
> Is anyone else going to be using a mic?



Of course, quite a few of us were on mic last week, should be the same this week. Maybe we can finally get Jubs to stop being such a chicken and talk on mic too


----------



## SockHead

Jas0n said:


> Of course, quite a few of us were on mic last week, should be the same this week. Maybe we can finally get Jubs to stop being such a chicken and talk on mic too



He probably doesn't want us to know he has a baby voice lololol


----------



## PaJami

Ah geez. I have a basketball game I have to go to tomorrow (I play in the pep band) I think I'll be able to make Steam Saturday, though


----------



## Justin

SockHead said:


> He probably doesn't want us to know he has a baby voice lololol



SHUTUP IT'S NOT THAT BAD ANYMORE.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I got my computer all fixed up so I'll be using mic as well, hopefully everyone will be able to hear me because the mic is crap.


----------



## AndyB

I'll have a look at my mic, after watching the last TF2 night it seemed I wasn't heard from when I was talking. :<


----------



## Jas0n

Only a few hours left until Team Fortress Friday! Not sure we'll have as much of a turn out tonight as it seems a few people are busy doing stuff, but I'll live stream it and post the recording for anyone that misses it.


----------



## Kaiaa

I plan to show up for the night but I won't be using my mic (computer mic, my headset one broke) cause my cooling pads fan gets picked up and I sound like I have a pot over my face LOL


----------



## Justin

*Team Fortress Friday begins in one hour!*
*If you want to participate read on for how you can connect...*

Join off a friend already in the server through Steam's Join Game feature. It's as easy as finding someone who is in the server and right clicking their name in the Friends List and clicking Join Game! Then enter the password: waffles​
​Add the server to your favourites! Just go to your favorites list in TF2 and add the server IP "tf2.gojustin.net" or "184.66.43.176:27015" if that doesn't work​
Join directly through the console! Enter this into the console without quotes "connect tf2.gojustin.net;password waffles"

​

Remember! The server will be open in an hour when the event begins, NOT NOW. If you are having troubles connecting when the event begins please either post here or contact me on Steam for assistance.


----------



## Jas0n

Going to be going live on www.twitch.tv/tbtgn as soon as the game night starts, which should be any minute now.


----------



## Justin

*Team Fortress Friday is live! Join up now!
If you want to participate read on for how you can connect...

Join off a friend already in the server through Steam's Join Game feature. It's as easy as finding someone who is in the server and right clicking their name in the Friends List and clicking Join Game! Then enter the password: waffles​
​Add the server to your favourites! Just go to your favorites list in TF2 and add the server IP "tf2.gojustin.net" or "184.66.43.176:27015" if that doesn't work​
Join directly through the console! Enter this into the console without quotes "connect tf2.gojustin.net;password waffles"

​

If you are having troubles connecting when the event begins please either post here or contact me on Steam for assistance.
*


----------



## Jas0n

Was good fun again tonight, only had about 4-5 people show up tonight as apposed to our usual 8 or so but wasn't too bad, Jubs added some bots and we enjoyed watching them randomly shoot walls.

For anyone who cares, here's the live stream recording:
http://www.twitch.tv/tbtgn/b/306762196


----------



## Kaiaa

Unfortunately I found some really good deals at the store, sorry for the abandonment but glad I got to show up for a few games.


----------



## Keenan

Fun game tonight! I'm glad I could make it!

hopelly next time more people will come and play for a longer time.

Btw, shoutout to one cheeseburger apocalypse, the best medic ever!


----------



## Brad

I kicked your buttholes. But I didnt merely just kick your buttholes. I set up shop. I inflicted real damage. Future generations will examine the wreckage and wonder, "Was there ever a butthole here?" Their greatest scholars will shake their heads and say, "No."


----------



## Jake

Probably no more game nights for me, school starting again in 2 days, so yeah. (but depending on when I get my free's I may be able to do MK7)


----------



## Kaiaa

Brad said:


> I kicked your buttholes. But I didnt merely just kick your buttholes. I set up shop. I inflicted real damage. Future generations will examine the wreckage and wonder, "Was there ever a butthole here?" Their greatest scholars will shake their heads and say, "No."



Next time. I'm killing you with my mailbox. Mark my words.


----------



## Brad

Kaiaa said:


> Next time. I'm killing you with my mailbox. Mark my words.



We'll see about that.


----------



## Justin

We're playing Worms Reloaded in about an hour from this post! Totally forgot to post earlier about this, sorry! If you have the game and want to play please come into the IRC soon. We might have more then 4 players so if we can sort everything out that'd be great.


----------



## Jas0n

Well, guess we had our first Game Night failure. Seems we had a ton of interest for Worms Reloaded, to the extent that we didn't think we'd have enough room to allow everyone to play and then... nobody turned up.


----------



## Brad

I would have come if I had worms.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Brad said:


> I would have come if I had worms.


........

I would have come if I had the game, but alas, I do not own it.


----------



## Jas0n

Me, Andy and Jubs decided to spontaneously play Worms Reloaded as it didn't go ahead yesterday. Here's the live stream:
http://www.twitch.tv/tbtgn/b/306979616

I suck horribly because I haven't played a Worms game in years, but it was pretty hilarious none-the-less. Sorry about the half-sized game window, for some reason the stream bugged horribly when I tried to make it stream just the game.


----------



## Jas0n

Double post but who cares.

We decided to schedule a month's worth of Wednesday and Saturday so people had more notice and could install games and stuff, so without further ado, here's your schedule:

*Steam Saturday:*
*4th February: *Minecraft
*11th February: *Left 4 Dead 2 (PC)
*18th February:* Alien Swarm (FREE ON STEAM)
*25th February: *Worms Reloaded (We're trying again as it failed yesterday.)

*Mystery Game Wednesday:*
*1st February: *Animal Crossing: City Folk
*8th February: *Grand Theft Auto IV (Xbox 360)
*15th February: *Mario Kart Wii
*22nd February: *Super Smash Bros: Brawl


----------



## Kip

Po! Komon! My Animal Crossing City Folk disk had to stop working at the worst time ever!


----------



## Justin

*Mario Kart Monday begins in one hour!*
*If you want to participate read on for how you can join us...*

Join our Mario Kart 7 communites! To add them to your favorites list on your Nintendo 3DS, go to *Online Multiplayer --> Communties --> Search by Code*. The codes are as follows:



[*=left]Grand Prix! *40-6089-1598-3777*
[*=left]Balloon Battle! *55-1645-6141-9677*
[*=left]Bob-omb Only Balloon Battle! *56-1395-2087-5545*


BONUS!!! For extra fun times join the IRC/chatroom to rage at eachother between races! Fun for everyone!​


----------



## Thunder

Justin said:


> BONUS!!! For extra fun times join the IRC/chatroom to rage at eachother between races! Fun for everyone!



I have a feeling I kind of inspired this 

I'll try to make it for a few races! Don't know if I'll be able to play long, if at all.


----------



## Zeiro

Yeah Thunder. I think you were the only one raging. Mainly towards SockHead. xD

I'll be joining tonight. My L button sticks, which is the item button, so I can't control items very well... meh :/

Also, any screens from last week's game?


----------



## Justin

Hi everyone we just started a race with a full group of 8. Sorry if anyone is left out, I'll post here if we have an empty slot at any point.


----------



## Thunder

That's all I can play for tonight, had a lot of fun!


----------



## Justin

Quick, we have one slot left! Join the Grand Prix community now!

EDIT: Too late.


----------



## Justin

We're done now thanks for playing everyone! Pictures coming later...


----------



## Justin

Screenshots from Mario Kart Monday of January 20th 2011.
http://imgur.com/a/ebAcm


----------



## Keenan

Of course we play ACCF the night that I have soccer. Hopefully I'll be around for some of the other games.


----------



## Thunder

Hey, Jubs you finally found another Canadian!


----------



## Ashtot

Canada for the win!


----------



## Justin

Hey all, the forum calendar is now all filled up with our upcoming events for the month! Thanks to Jas0n and myself for filling it all in and to Jer for giving us access to add them.

Check it out here.


----------



## Jeremy

I did pretty good this MK Monday.  I guess I do bad with carts that have poor handeling.


----------



## MasterC

I did great on most of the older tracks and got myself 3rd place overall for one set of races.


----------



## SockHead

I did horribly tonight, but for some reason I always got in the top 4 places by the end.


----------



## Elliot

Isn't Mystery Game Wednesday the 2nd?  You might of got all the dates wrong for Mystery Game Wednesday.


----------



## Jas0n

Elliot said:


> Isn't Mystery Game Wednesday the 2nd?  You might of got all the dates wrong for Mystery Game Wednesday.



No? Wednesday is the 1st February


----------



## Bacon Boy

I was all over the place on the leader board, and it looks like I might be having some competition from Ashwee.


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:


> I was all over the place on the leader board, and it looks like I might be having some competition from Ashwee.



I'd be higher if I had more time to play >:|

(And if you guys weren't cheating, *cough*)


----------



## Jeremy

I finally unlocked all the courses, so I will be voting for SNES Rainbow Road a few times next Monday.


----------



## Thunder

Jeremy said:


> I finally unlocked all the courses, so I will be voting for SNES Rainbow Road a few times next Monday.



****


----------



## Bacon Boy

Thunderstruck said:


> I'd be higher if I had more time to play >:|
> 
> (And if you guys weren't cheating, *cough*)


We aren't "cheating".


----------



## Justin

So who's planning on dusting off their Wii and finding their City Folk disc tomorrow? : D


----------



## twinkinator

Justin said:


> So who's planning on dusting off their Wii and finding their City Folk disc tomorrow? : D



I am. When are we playing? I might host some peoples, but my town is full of weeds guaranteed.


----------



## Justin

twinkinator said:


> I am. When are we playing? I might host some peoples, but my town is full of weeds guaranteed.



The usual Game Night time. 4PM PST. 7PM EST. http://www.belltreeforums.com/calendar.php for more information.


----------



## Elliot

Jas0n said:


> No? Wednesday is the 1st February



My badddd D: Idk what is up with me. D:


----------



## Kip

Ooooh grape, Another game i can not play... Must, fix, disk.


----------



## twinkinator

Justin said:


> The usual Game Night time. 4PM PST. 7PM EST. http://www.belltreeforums.com/calendar.php for more information.



OK. I'll try to be on then. If you want to come over PM me with your FC.


----------



## Keenan

Have fun playing ACCF eveyone! I wish I could play, maybe next time.


----------



## Justin

Gonna be a bit late today, like 10 minutes. I'll post my FC then. Come into the IRC to organize if you're playing tonight!


----------



## Justin

Thanks for playing tonight everyone! Parpicpants included myself, Jeremy, MasterC, Zyker and twinkinator! Also I hate you Jer for stealing all my damned fish.


----------



## MasterC

I took a couple pictures:



Spoiler: Here they are



At Justin's town; we had a little fishing competition the last ten minutes there since Justin had to go.








The results. I had to go do something and started fishing in the middle of the competition; there was a 3-way tie.






After that I went to twinkinator's town to play (I didn't take any pictures there, sorry :<).


----------



## Kip

Lol that looks like so much fun! :< i would've caught 20+ fish! XD


----------



## twinkinator

Sadly I didn't think of taking any pictures either. Oh well.


----------



## Jas0n

Team Fortress Friday in just over an hour! Hopefully we can get a decent amount of people again tonight.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Got my mic somewhat working. Hope there are lots of people tonight.


----------



## Trundle

I'm in. I think I'm going to be on around 7:15 PM EST or so.


----------



## Jas0n

We're now playing! tf2.gojustin.net is the server IP.
Password: waffles

www.twitch.tv/tbtgn for the live stream.


----------



## Justin

Thanks for coming everyone we're done now! : D


----------



## Jas0n

Here's the livestream from tonight, was fun:
http://www.twitch.tv/tbtgn/b/307453138

Jubs will be setting up some custom maps and possibly dodgeball mod for next week, should be good.


----------



## Jeremy

I went to a random spot in the stream and whoever was recording sniped like 10 people in a minute


----------



## Jas0n

Jeremy said:


> I went to a random spot in the stream and whoever was recording sniped like 10 people in a minute



That would be me. I killed Jubs multiple times right as he got out of spawn, quite amusing.


----------



## Justin

Jas0n said:


> That would be me. I killed Jubs multiple times right as he got out of spawn, quite amusing.



: (

I am sad.


----------



## Justin

*We're playing Minecraft in about one hour from this post!*​
The server will be running the latest Minecraft snapshot so *you'll need to manually update to that to play with us*. You can find the download over here. http://mojang.com/2012/02/03/minecraft-snapshot-12w05b/ To install it go into your .minecraft folder in AppData and *replace the minecraft.jar in the bin folder with the new minecraft.jar* you download from that website.

The server IP is: *184.66.43.176*
Configuration at least for the start is a superflat creative world with village generation turned on. Please just build for a little while and *be respectful to others and their creations. I will have a zero tolerance policy for griefing other's creations. *


----------



## Justin

Server is up! Come join! 184.66.43.176 Make sure you have the pre-release installed.


----------



## Jas0n

Was fun, built some **** and blew up some other ****.

We also blew up Jeremy. You can see it at 1hr25min on the live stream recording:
http://www.twitch.tv/tbtgn/b/307567463


----------



## Justin

The Bell Tree at Night by Jas0n




Rollercoaster at Night by Justin




Abandoned Temple at Night by Andy




Treehouse at Night by Jas0n




Treehouse at Night by Jas0n




Barnhouse by Sarah (I think? Sorry if I got it wrong)




Andy throwing chicken eggs at me!




Pool at Night by a bunch of us!




All of us at The Bell Tree!

Sorry if I missed any creations!


----------



## MasterC

I took some pictures also, I'll put them up later.


----------



## Justin

Mario Kart Monday is in about half an hour from this post! Come into the IRC soon if you're playing!


----------



## Keenan

Jas0n said:


> Was fun, built some **** and blew up some other ****.
> 
> We also blew up Jeremy. You can see it at 1hr25min on the live stream recording:
> http://www.twitch.tv/tbtgn/b/307567463



That was A LOT of dynamite. Cool pics Justin, I like the TBT tower.


----------



## Justin

K we're full now guys! I'll be posting here if a slot comes up.


----------



## Justin

One slot open! come and get it quickly!

edit: too late

EDIT: OPEN AGAIN

EDIT: TOO LATE


----------



## Justin

We're done playing now I think. Thanks for coming everyone, I hope you had fun! : D 

Next up on TBT Game Night... Grand Theft Auto IV for the Xbox 360! See you on Wednesday.


----------



## MasterC

Screenshots I took on the last Steam Saturday (Minecraft)



Spoiler










Cats :3






I didn't get much time to finish this floating/sky mansion but here's what I finished





I spawned lots and lots of Ocelots





The pool


----------



## Bacon Boy

It's all fun and games until someone gets shelled!


----------



## Zeiro

I wasn't able to join you guys for Mario Kart Monday this time... ;^;

Hopefully I'll be able to join again next week though.


----------



## AndyB

Looking forward to goofing around tomorrow on GTA!


----------



## AndyB

It's Wednesday so it's time for GTA 4 on xbox! It'll just be a normal free roam for the time being, see how many etc.


----------



## Brad

Man, I wish I still knew where my GTA was.... D:


----------



## Phil

I'll try to join you guys on Mario Kart 7 next week, or on a steam game. I joined the steam group for TBT Game Night.


----------



## AndyB

TF2 tonight! Once more into the fort!


----------



## Jas0n

Not going to be able to make TF2 tonight, need to go to bed early. Hope y'all have fun without me.


----------



## Justin

Game night server is up if anyone is playing. Don't think we'll be playing too much today due to low turnout but if you can come join us for a bit! IP is as usual.


----------



## Jas0n

I assume TF2 was kind of a failure last night, didn't seem like many could make it. Oh well.

We're playing Left 4 Dead 2 tonight! I know me and 2 other people who are probably already coming. We might even be able to get a versus match going as it seems like we might have a decent amount.


----------



## AndyB

Jas0n said:


> I assume TF2 was kind of a failure last night, didn't seem like many could make it. Oh well.
> 
> We're playing Left 4 Dead 2 tonight! I know me and 2 other people who are probably already coming. We might even be able to get a versus match going as it seems like we might have a decent amount.


TF2 was fun last night, we tested out some different things. It wasn't as fun as other nights when we've had more people.
L4D2 should be alot of fun tonight.


----------



## Jas0n

AndyB said:


> TF2 was fun last night, we tested out some different things. It wasn't as fun as other nights when we've had more people.
> L4D2 should be alot of fun tonight.



Oh yea we were going to try dodgeball mod weren't we? Shame I couldn't make it, would have been fun.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jas0n said:


> Oh yea we were going to try dodgeball mod weren't we? Shame I couldn't make it, would have been fun.


I was planning on making it, but pneumonia hits you hard bro.


----------



## Justin

Jas0n said:


> Oh yea we were going to try dodgeball mod weren't we? Shame I couldn't make it, would have been fun.



Oh wow, I completely forgot. Well, next time!


----------



## Jas0n

Justin said:


> Oh wow, I completely forgot. Well, next time!



Oh, fail. I'll have to bug you on IRC all week until you set that **** up 8D


----------



## Elliot

I can join you guys in Left 4 Dead, if i ever remember.


----------



## Justin

We're playing Left 4 Dead 2 in 15 minutes from this post! To join us load up the game and join somebody who is playing via Friend List or the in-game lobby menu. I'm guessing we'll have about 6 people so we can play versus. If you can play please come more the better!


----------



## PaJami

Minus the crashes, I had an awesome time  Hope we can play this again sometime 8D


----------



## Jas0n

Was great fun tonight. We had a few randomers from TwitchTV enjoying the stream too, which was pretty awesome.

Live stream video is still processing, I'll post it as soon as it completes.


----------



## Justin

Yup, good times everybody. We played a versus round aganist eachother in Dead Center and then moved onto a campaign game of Hard Rain. Next up on TBT Game Night is Mario Kart on Monday!


----------



## Jas0n

Here's the live stream recording: http://www.twitch.tv/tbtgn/b/308290156

Next Saturday we're playing *Alien Swarm* it's *FREE* to download on Steam from: http://store.steampowered.com/app/630/ - this means you have no excuse for not showing, SO PUT IT IN YO DIARIES.


----------



## AndyB

My screenshots of tonight:


Spoiler



IT BEGINS: http://i.imgur.com/1sIuC.jpg
I charged Rochelle out the window: http://i.imgur.com/H3nJo.jpg
Mayhem: http://i.imgur.com/NNd0f.jpg
Rochelle didn't want to save Justin: http://i.imgur.com/0isCB.jpg
Hanging out in the elevator: http://i.imgur.com/PxS1Z.jpg
Through the wind and the rain: http://i.imgur.com/moxIc.jpg
Derp Rochelle: http://i.imgur.com/Wmknq.jpg


----------



## Justin

AndyB said:


> Rochelle didn't want to save Justin: http://i.imgur.com/0isCB.jpg



What an ass Rochelle.


----------



## Jas0n

Justin said:


> What an ass Rochelle.



She came to save me instead because I'm so much sexier... Then we got pounded by 300 zombies and failed.


----------



## Trundle

Yeah! Mario Kart Monday!
Who's playing?


----------



## Thunder

Mario Kart Monday is underway! Doing some GP, still have room if you hurry!

All the FCs are on the first page.


----------



## Thunder

Tonight, we're playing Mario Kart Wii! (Actually, I won't be able to join)

Although, so far it seems we only have a small group at the moment, anyone else willing to join?


----------



## Keenan

Friday is the last night of snowboarding for me  so I will be participating in Team Fortress Friday next Friday and on!


----------



## Jas0n

Team Fortress 2 now: tf2.gojustin.net -- We're playing Team Fortress 2 Dodgeball tonight!

Unfortunately my upload is being a ***** so I won't be able to live stream tonight. Sorry for anyone that watches.

EDIT: Password is waffles, btw.


----------



## Brad

Sorry I wasn't able to show guys. I was playing Minecraft with my friends.


----------



## Thunder

30 minutes 'till Mario Kart!


----------



## Thunder

We are live! We've got room for at least 1 more person!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Struck lost his Thunder.


----------



## Thunder

I did ;(

I suggest that last match be redacted from the official Tee Bee Tee Community logs.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Any games planned for the rest of the week yet?


----------



## Keenan

I'm ready for Team Fortress 2 tonight! I have my mic working and my skills sharpened. Let's go!

Edit: Disregard everything I said, we didn't play. 

Edit: I played on a random server and had some of the best games that I have ever played! Hopefully we can play next week!



Spoiler: Screenshots



Topping the charts
Second place
Dominating with my sentry


----------



## Trundle

Mario Kart Monday tonight! Look like a lot of people forgot.


----------



## Keenan

Reminder about Team Fortress Friday! We didn't play last week, I don't want that to happen again!


----------



## Caius

I will make an attempt to be at TF friday


----------



## Jas0n

KeenanACCF said:


> Reminder about Team Fortress Friday! We didn't play last week, I don't want that to happen again!



Yes, let's hope we can pull a few more people together this week. CALLING ALL GAMERS.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jas0n said:


> Yes, let's hope we can pull a few more people together this week. CALLING ALL GAMERS.


I'll try to make it. I haven't played since last time I joined you guys in Game Night, so I'm a tad bit rusty.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'll be there for TF2.


----------



## Justin

Game Night in one hour guys! Please come if you can we want today to be a success if TF2 Friday is going to continue.


----------



## AndyB

We're on TF2 now, come play.

Don't you screw this up, don't you go ruin game night now. You come play and you have fun!


----------



## Jas0n

Game night was good tonight, lots of people. 7 at one point. Completely forgot to stream tonight though, woops.

Also I derped the entire night and despite speaking on mic repeatedly, I was muted for the entire time. Fail Jason.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I played TF2 tonight during a tornado. Was fun!


----------



## Justin

Thanks for coming everyone! Glad to see there's still interest in TF2 Friday. : D Let me know any thoughts on Dodgeball or any new mods we should try. See ya guys on Monday for Mario Kart.


----------



## Keenan

I had a great time tonight. After repeatedly failing at dodgeball, I realized that we had to right click, not left click. It all went uphill from there. 


Spoiler: Screenshots That Make Me Look Good



Dodgeball
More Dodgeball
We Played A Lot Of Dodgeball...
Arena Mode
More Arena Mode
Error


Hopefully we can get more people next time!

@Justin: I had fun playing dodgeball, but it would have been interesting to do more than just that and arena. If we get more people next week, maybe we can try Saxton Hale or just play normal control points or capture the flag, etc.


----------



## MasterC

Mario Kart Monday starts in 40 minutes everyone; let's get as many people to play today!


----------



## Justin

We're about to start! Hop on the community and IRC now!


----------



## Keenan

Can't wait for Team Fortress tonight! Maybe tonight is the night I will finally get my mic working...

Edit: I'm going to be late tonight. My parents didn't make it clear that I was going to my sister's science fair. I don't know exactly when I'll be on, but I'll try and get on asap.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Remember, everyone! Tonight's Mario Kart Monday! Last one there's a Dry Bones! (I'm punny!)


----------



## MasterC

10 more minutes everyone.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Well... no one really showed up this time. Huh...


----------



## Keenan

Bacon Boy said:


> Well... no one really showed up this time. Huh...



Game night is obviously going downhill. no one has showed up for Team Fortress Friday the past few weeks and now people aren't coming to Mario Kart Monday. Plus, I haven't seen a mystery game Wednesday or Steam Saturday in a while. Something is wrong...


----------



## AndyB

KeenanACCF said:


> Game night is obviously going downhill. no one has showed up for Team Fortress Friday the past few weeks and now people aren't coming to Mario Kart Monday. Plus, I haven't seen a mystery game Wednesday or Steam Saturday in a while. Something is wrong...



The thing with Wednesdays and Saturdays is that it's hard to pick a game out of thin air that enough people have/are willing to play. 
As ever it comes down to that people promise the World, or in this case that they'll play games and support this and their attention span drops it like a bad habit. 
Another thing being that these things can't just happen. TF2 needs a server of course and Justin has been so amazing to host it for us, without him it'd fall flat. Sure we could all cram into a pub server, but we'd no doubt get outsiders joining and inevitably being jerks.

I was in the IRC when MK was about to begin, I think Bacon was away and people started playing before time began. This then meant people had enough before things really got started. Saying that "no one really showed up this time" is plain backwards, of course there are going to be nights where the numbers are thin. 
If nobody is truly willing to back this, then there is going to be thin nights.


----------



## Jas0n

KeenanACCF said:


> Game night is obviously going downhill. no one has showed up for Team Fortress Friday the past few weeks and now people aren't coming to Mario Kart Monday. Plus, I haven't seen a mystery game Wednesday or Steam Saturday in a while. Something is wrong...



Mystery Game Wednesday and Steam Saturday never really worked out, at most on either of those we had 4 people. I think it's safe to say that we've cut those from Game Night at this point.

As for Team Fortress Friday, it happened last week with some success but this week there was just nobody around. The problem is, when it's just Me, Andy and Jubs playing (as it was a few times), it gets pretty dull. There is just a lacking interest now to keep it going every week. If we actually got the numbers, meaning at least 5/6 players, then it'd be worth it. It's just a matter of actually finding those players.

I can't really comment on Mario Kart Monday as I'm not really involved, but I assume it's the same problem as with Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Ryan

Boy, was I late.


----------



## MasterC

I did have some fun playing yesterday even though only 3-5 people played for a bit.


----------



## Jeremy

Ugh I forgot yesterday.  Probably a good thing though because I was preparing for a test.  Someone better remind me next Monday.  That means you Justin!


----------



## Keenan

Jas0n said:


> Mystery Game Wednesday and Steam Saturday never really worked out, at most on either of those we had 4 people. I think it's safe to say that we've cut those from Game Night at this point.
> 
> As for Team Fortress Friday, it happened last week with some success but this week there was just nobody around. The problem is, when it's just Me, Andy and Jubs playing (as it was a few times), it gets pretty dull. There is just a lacking interest now to keep it going every week. If we actually got the numbers, meaning at least 5/6 players, then it'd be worth it. It's just a matter of actually finding those players.
> 
> I can't really comment on Mario Kart Monday as I'm not really involved, but I assume it's the same problem as with Team Fortress 2.



I came about a half an hour late to Team Fortress Friday last week and Justin wasn't playing, so I assumed no one else was. I definitely hope Team Fortress Friday will continue, I'm always willing to participate.


----------



## Brad

Can I make a suggestion? A good free game we could play is APB: Reloaded. It's a free MMO on steam. Look it up if you don't know what it is.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Brad said:


> Can I make a suggestion? A good free game we could play is APB: Reloaded. It's a free MMO on steam. Look it up if you don't know what it is.



I get kicked from that game every five minutes of joining because I don't have some voice chat thing installed. My mic hardly works.
but yeah, it's fun if you can run it.


----------



## Justin

Jeremy said:


> That means you Justin!



SORRY I DON'T REMEMBER EVERY SINGLE WEEK ;-;


----------



## twinkinator

I don't have a 3DS or anything with Steam or TF2, but I enjoyed Wednesdays. We should play Mario Kart Wii next Wednesday or tonight or sometime.


----------



## Keenan

twinkinator said:


> I don't have a 3DS or anything with Steam or TF2, but I enjoyed Wednesdays. We should play Mario Kart Wii next Wednesday or tonight or sometime.



Steam and TF2 are free! Why don't you get them?


----------



## twinkinator

I wouldn't use it other than TF2 Friday, and I usually don't make accounts if I won't use it that often.


----------



## Keenan

Team Fortress Friday tomorrow!


----------



## Brad

Gonna try to make it. At my dads until Saturday. Don't know what we're gonna be doing.


----------



## Justin

Sigh. As usual, everyone complains about the Game Night dying but when the day comes none of the complainers show up. So once again, we're dead this week.


----------



## Ryan

Wow, this is my first time trying to go to Team Fortress Friday, and as I can see. Only 3 people wanted to play today but we didn't play at all because no one else wanted to play. TBTGN is fading away guys. Don't let that happen.

EDIT: I am hoping there are more people when I go for Mario Kart Monday..


----------



## Keenan

It's true, game night is going downhill... I am still happy to participate on Fridays, but I don't want to rush to be on time and have no one show up. If people will participate next week, I'll come. Otherwise, I'll probably be watching the Hunger Games.


----------



## MasterC

About a half hour until Mario Kart Monday starts, don't forget everyone!


----------



## Bacon Boy

NO ONE FORGET! GET TO THE IRC! NOW!


----------



## SockHead

I went ham on everyone with Wario tonight HAHAHAHA


----------



## Justin

Yay, people showed up this time! : D LONG LIVE MARIO KART MONDAY


----------



## Jeremy

Welp, I did horrible.  My thumb or my joystick was acting up.... I don't know... lol...


----------



## Keenan

Justin said:


> Yay, people showed up this time! : D LONG LIVE MARIO KART MONDAY



Glad people showed up on Monday, anyone coming Friday?


----------



## Ryan

For my first time, it was pretty fun. Even though I kept getting last place.


----------



## Keenan

Team Fortress Friday! No one forget!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Forget what?


----------



## AndyB

Bacon Boy said:


> Forget what?



To come play, considering you've only joined in on one night.. maybe it's time to play?


----------



## Justin

So Kid Icarus: Uprising releases tomorrow... I think we should do a game night for it so what day shall we make it? Also, it's only 3v3 so if a lot of people get it we may need to split. We'll see.


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:


> To come play, considering you've only joined in on one night.. maybe it's time to play?


I plan on it. I usually do something on Fridays. My friend invited me somewhere but something happened so I'm stuck at home. I intend to come tomorrow night. 

P.S. I don't think we should immediately plan a Kid Icarus game night until more people get the game and have the chance to get  it. Not everyone is getting it on release day.


----------



## Jas0n

I forgot that the US clocks had hit daylight savings time and the UK hadn't yet, so it was supposed to start at 11:00 instead of 12:00 X_X Sorry guys.


----------



## Keenan

Jas0n said:


> I forgot that the US clocks had hit daylight savings time and the UK hadn't yet, so it was supposed to start at 11:00 instead of 12:00 X_X Sorry guys.



Good excuse, but where was everyone else? Half of you guys were online on steam, but no one showed up!


----------



## Bacon Boy

My parents 'surprised' me by taking me out to dinner and then trying to force me to buy a certain car. Honestly, I would have rather shopped for a tux.


----------



## SockHead

Bacon Boy said:


> My parents 'surprised' me by taking me out to dinner and then trying to force me to buy a certain car. Honestly, I would have rather shopped for a tux.



NO MOTHER****IN EXCUSES


----------



## Keenan

SockHead said:


> NO MOTHER****IN EXCUSES



You can't talk, Sock. You haven't showed up for a single Team Fortress Friday.


----------



## SockHead

SockHead said:


> Here's the only screenshot I took last night:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and BB were fighting over the love and compassion of the heavy in the background.



FLASHBACK


----------



## Justin

He showed up for the first one and then showed up for 20 minutes in the second one. I haven't seen him since.


----------



## MasterC

I forgot Mario Kart Monday and didn't partake for the first time...


----------



## Bacon Boy

So apparently no one showed up last night? :O
And guys, sorry about Friday. My mom surprised me with tux shopping (and new car shopping ). I usually spend my friday nights with my girlfriend, but she'll be out of town this weekend. :< So I'll be able to make it this weekend unless something comes up that prevents me from doing so. I'll try to make it!


----------



## Keenan

Bacon Boy said:


> I'll be able to make it this weekend.


I'm going to hold you to this statement. Is anyone else coming? 

Btw, I finally got my mic working!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Starting up steam now. I was trying to sleep off my coffee high. Actually, my low. I'll be right there!


----------



## Justin

Server has been up for like 20 minutes now... as usual nobody is here...


----------



## Bacon Boy

I went. No one was there. The only night... >.>
Now I have to eat.


----------



## Keenan

Turned out decently. We had only 4 people and the bots stayed in AFK for half the maps, but oh well. At least people besides me and Justin showed up this week. I know I say this every week, bu hopefully more people will show up next time!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Scout vs. Scout went nowhere Keenan. 
Tis why I went Heavy.


----------



## AndyB

Bacon Boy said:


> Scout vs. Scout went nowhere Keenan.
> Tis why I went Heavy.



Rage Heavy is never welcome.


----------



## Keenan

Bacon Boy said:


> Scout vs. Scout went nowhere Keenan.
> Tis why I went Heavy.



I can honestly say that I wasn't expecting that at all. Speed wasn't helping me much in that scenario. But for the amount of people we had, I had a good time.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Haha it was fun. The problem with the SvS, once I had killed you, I capped a point. Then you'd kill me and cap the point. It took us the respawn time to cap.


----------



## Bacon Boy

So how about that Mario Kart Monday?


----------



## Keenan

I'm on Spring break tomorrow, so I will definitely be around for Team Fortress Friday. Does anyone else plan to come?


----------



## ashwee

It's Mario Kart Monday! Anyone gonna play tonight?


----------



## Bacon Boy

I am! :3


----------



## Keenan

No one forget about Team Fortress Friday! No more than 4 people have showed up in weeks, let's get a decent amount this time.


----------



## Liv

I'm coming to Team Fortress Friday! I can easily be killed so it's okay.


----------



## Bacon Boy

I'm afeared that I won't be able to make it tonight. My youth pastor is leaving and we're holding a going away party for her.


----------



## Keenan

I'll be coming, just a bit late. My family always decides to eat out on Fridays...


----------



## Kaiaa

I'll do my best to show up. I know you guys probably miss me and my murderous rampages with my Pyro.


----------



## Justin

Sorry guys, late today. Server should be up now. The IP is 184.66.43.176 and the password is waffles


----------



## Keenan

Took a lot of simultaneous messaging and tracking down people, but it was worth it in the end. Quite a few people showed up and I had a great time. In the future, can everyone post here saying if they are coming or not? Hopefully we can start making this a normal thing again or make it less often, but schedule it so more people can attend.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Was fun guys. Would like to see more people show up next time.


----------



## Jas0n

Sorry I couldn't make it again tonight. Seems like I'm always busy on Fridays these days X_X


----------



## Fire_Fist

Added all 3 Community Codes to my Favourites list in MK7. Hope to race with some of you on Monday night.


----------



## Keenan

Of course, right when GN is picking up, I can't come. This Friday I'm going on a music trip to Boston so I can't come to TFF and I might miss next week if I have concert then. (Depending on times, it's only a half hour gig.)


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman

What is this Game Night? It seems like fun, but not a lot of people participate, so I hear.


----------



## Keenan

Happy Mask Salesman said:


> What is this Game Night? It seems like fun, but not a lot of people participate, so I hear.


It started well, and we might be making a comeback. On Mondays we play Mario Kart 7, on Fridays we play Team Fortress 2 and we are trying to reinstate a mystery game night. It's really fun when a decent amount of people show up, so hopefully you can participate. The more the merrier! (Ask if you have any more questions.)


----------



## AndyB

Wont be able to make it Friday, I'm busy Saturday and I need to be well rested for that.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Is anyone coming to game night tonight, or are we not having it?


----------



## Jas0n

Would have come tonight, nobody's playing tho.


----------



## Justin

I'm late today but the server is up now if anyone wants to play for a little while. 184.66.43.176 waffles

EDIT: Uhhh scratch that having some technical difficulties. (server is crashing!)


----------



## Keenan

Jas0n said:


> Would have come tonight, nobody's playing tho.


Well that sucks. Hopefully next week will go better. 

Btw, I'm getting automatic email updates when anyone responds to this thread and that makes it really easy to find out if people can come or not. Maybe some other people will try that to make GN more orginized.


----------



## Justin

So apparently something with the server broke today when I updated it so no TF2 server from me for today. Hopefully I can figure out what's wrong by next week.






sad server : (


----------



## AndyB

Keenan said:


> Well that sucks. Hopefully next week will go better.
> 
> Btw, I'm getting automatic email updates when anyone responds to this thread and that makes it really easy to find out if people can come or not. Maybe some other people will try that to make GN more orginized.



The issue with the emails is that there are other game nights happening, so may not be in your best interest.
May try starting the Mystery game night next week, only issue is I may be getting a job tomorrow so I wont have that much free time/able to stay up so late.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Justin said:


> So apparently something with the server broke today when I updated it so no TF2 server from me for today. Hopefully I can figure out what's wrong by next week.
> 
> sad server : (



Ah crap. I hope you can figure out what happened to it.


----------



## Justin

I missed the last few Mario Kart Mondays so I don't know how many people have been showing up recently but I can attend tomorrow's event. Please come and play some Mario Kart 7 with us if you can! It's at 4PM PST/7PM EST if anyone forgot.


----------



## Ryan

Well, I lost my Mario Kart 7 and now I can't play on Mario Kart Mondays anymore until I find it again. That's why I've been absent for weeks.


----------



## Fire_Fist

I enjoyed last week's Mario Kart Monday and will play again tomorrow night. Who else will be playing?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Hey guys. Listen, here's an update. My cat's in intensive care right now. There's a possibility he won't make it as his kidneys are shutting down and his other organs are failing, such as his heart because his blood is not being filtered properly. Hopefully everything will work out just fine, but I'm not sure if I'll make it tonight.


----------



## Keenan

Bacon Boy said:


> Hey guys. Listen, here's an update. My cat's in intensive care right now. There's a possibility he won't make it as his kidneys are shutting down and his other organs are failing, such as his heart because his blood is not being filtered properly. Hopefully everything will work out just fine, but I'm not sure if I'll make it tonight.


I'm sorry. Best wishes to you and your cat.

Who is going to be at TFF? Please post (even if you're not going to make it) so people will know if they should come.


----------



## Justin

Thanks for coming to Mario Kart Monday tonight everyone! We had a full group at one point. On another note, I want to try to organize a Kid Icarus: Uprising night. The game has a 3v3 online versus mode and I know atleast 5 people on TBT own it so... let's figure out a day!

Monday and Friday are taken so... what works for you guys that isn't on those days?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Thursday


----------



## Fire_Fist

I'm also ok with Thursday.


----------



## Prof Gallows

If we can do TFF I'll be there.


----------



## SockHead

Do you guys know if Mario Tennis Open is online? Maybe if some people get the game we can all play it, or have like a tournament.


----------



## Jeremy

SockHead said:


> Do you guys know if Mario Tennis Open is online? Maybe if some people get the game we can all play it, or have like a tournament.



Mark asked in IRC today if anyone is getting it, but a few of us said no so then he said he's not getting it.  But maybe he'll still buy it if you are.  I don't know of anyone else who plans to get it though.


----------



## Justin

SockHead said:


> Do you guys know if Mario Tennis Open is online? Maybe if some people get the game we can all play it, or have like a tournament.



Yeah Mario Tennis Open has online modes. As far as I know it's 2v2 however I don't know that for sure. Personally I probably won't be getting it as I think $40 for a tennis game is too much. I would get it in a heartbeat if it was a $10 digital title though.

A bunch of us already have Kid Icarus though so I'm thinking that's a better game to focus on for new game nights. Do you have it by any chance Sock?


----------



## Wubajub

I'm up for TF2 Fridays if anyone would like to add me! My account name is Wubajub (no surprise there) but the only problem may be our time zones. Thanks


----------



## SockHead

Justin said:


> Yeah Mario Tennis Open has online modes. As far as I know it's 2v2 however I don't know that for sure. Personally I probably won't be getting it as I think $40 for a tennis game is too much. I would get it in a heartbeat if it was a $10 digital title though.
> 
> A bunch of us already have Kid Icarus though so I'm thinking that's a better game to focus on for new game nights. Do you have it by any chance Sock?



No  And I don't think I will be getting it. :/


----------



## Trundle

So what is the plan for this week? I can play TF2 on Friday probably.


----------



## Keenan

Prof Gallows said:


> If we can do TFF I'll be there.





Trundle said:


> So what is the plan for this week? I can play TF2 on Friday probably.





Wubajub said:


> I'm up for TF2 Fridays if anyone would like to add me! My account name is Wubajub (no surprise there) but the only problem may be our time zones. Thanks


Awesome! Anyone else?

Also, Wubajub, I added you on Steam.


----------



## Fire_Fist

So...will the KI:U Gaming Night start this Thursday?

Oh, and I need to know who's playing so I can add them/vice versa and join in.


----------



## Jas0n

I should hopefully be able to make TF2 this week. I almost always get caught up doing other **** and forget, so best way to get me to play is hop on IRC and highlight me.


----------



## Keenan

Jas0n said:


> I should hopefully be able to make TF2 this week. I almost always get caught up doing other **** and forget, so best way to get me to play is hop on IRC and highlight me.


I'll get you when it's time. Will you also be on Steam?

Also, thanks everyone for posting whether or not you can come. It making this so much easier and more people seeming to show up because of it.


----------



## Jas0n

Keenan said:


> I'll get you when it's time. Will you also be on Steam?
> 
> Also, thanks everyone for posting whether or not you can come. It making this so much easier and more people seeming to show up because of it.



I might be on Steam, but don't count on it. IRC is the best way to contact me.


----------



## Keenan

Jas0n said:


> I might be on Steam, but don't count on it. IRC is the best way to contact me.


I'll happily get you from the IRC. Glad you can finally come!


----------



## Bacon Boy

I might come; I might now. No guarantees this time. Keep me down as a maybe.


----------



## Justin

I should be able to make it for TF2 on Friday. I'm more concerned about getting the server working though since it was broke last week. Well... time to get working on that.


----------



## Justin

Good news everyone! Turns out the latest TF2 update broke Sourcemod so I had to update Sourcemod. As far as I can tell everything is in working order now.


----------



## Trundle

Haha, sorry.
I was just told I get to go to a conference I was hoping to go to. I'll be gone Friday.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Glad to hear that there wasn't any serious problems with the server. But sucks that Trundle can't come. =[


----------



## Keenan

Prof Gallows said:


> Glad to hear that there wasn't any serious problems with the server. But sucks that Trundle can't come. =[


There's always next week. and the next week. and the next week...


----------



## Kaiaa

I plan on coming to TFF. If I don't show up I give you permission to spam me with bells.


----------



## Keenan

Kaiaa said:


> I plan on coming to TFF. If I don't show up I give you permission to spam me with bells.


Well this is going amazingly! I'm glad so many people are around. This could be the best TFF since the first few.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I hope to make it TFF, since my gaming laptop arrive today. Gonna install it and a few other games, can't wait to join you guys!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Tom said:


> I hope to make it TFF, since my gaming laptop arrive today. Gonna install it and a few other games, can't wait to join you guys!



Awesome! What kind of laptop is it? Not sure if you've explained already.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Prof Gallows said:


> Awesome! What kind of laptop is it? Not sure if you've explained already.



It's a Toshiba Qosmio, i7, 8GB RAM, NVIDIA graphics, I think a 650GB HDD, 17.3 inch. Very nice so far.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Tom said:


> It's a Toshiba Qosmio, i7, 8GB RAM, NVIDIA graphics, I think a 650GB HDD, 17.3 inch. Very nice so far.



Very nice indeed, glad we'll be able to see you at TFF tomorrow. =]


----------



## Fire_Fist

Looks like yesterday wasn't an ideal day for a KI:U Game Night. What other day could we possibly do this? Oh, and I wouldn't mind hosting it.


----------



## Keenan

For everyone who's coming, don't forget about TFF! I also just recruited HR and Aaron, so we have a ton of people. I can't wait!


----------



## Kaiaa

I'm looking forward to tonight. I have an itchy trigger finger... Hope to see a lot of us on TF2!


----------



## easpa

Glad to see that this is still going strong! Sorry about not being too active around the forums lately, but my laptop's broken, so... Oh, but I'm planning on building or buying a gaming PC in the next month or two, so hopefully I'll be able to get a bit more involved in the Game Nights.


----------



## Jas0n

We still going ahead tonight? 30 minutes to go.

It'd be nice if people could join the IRC so we can see who's actually coming. Also Jubs seems to be missing at the moment, hopefully he arrives before start time.


----------



## Justin

Currently playing Dungeon Defenders with a friend but I'll come join once we finish this level. I'll put the server up though on time.


----------



## Justin

IP: 184.66.43.176 Password: waffles

i'll be a bit late see ya on the server


----------



## Jas0n

Woo, now is anyone else actually around?


----------



## Keenan

A lot of people who said they would come aren't even online, but if you do come online, join our game. The more the merrier.


----------



## Justin

Thanks for coming tonight everyone! We actually had a decent amount of people to have some good games! Hopefully we can keep the momentum going for next week.


----------



## Jas0n

Was good tonight, thanks to all that showed up. Had a group of 6 playing most of the night~


----------



## Kaiaa

Was fun tonight, thanks for showing up guys!


----------



## Keenan

Glad people could make it, we actually had a decent crowd. Too bad some people didn't come, but thanks to the people who did, I had a great time. Hopefully next week and the weeks to come will be as or more successful! 


Spoiler: The Atendees









Thanks for coming, everyone!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Crud, I missed it. Should stayed on a little longer after dinner, then maybe I would have seen ya'll.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Sorry I couldn't make it. There was an emergency in the family and I didn't have enough time to get on and say I wasn't going to make it.


----------



## Bacon Boy

I'm not entirely sure about tonight. I have something later tonight, and I'm not sure if it's at seven or seven-thirty. If it's the latter, I can make it. Ashwee might be a bit busy as well, but we'll let you guys know.


----------



## Justin

Mario Kart Monday starts in 15 minutes! Come to the IRC now!


----------



## SockHead

Remember tonight is Mario Kart Monday! We'll be in the TBT Community around 7:00PM EST! (Which is in about 15 minutes from this post) Join us in the IRC so we can chat while we play!


----------



## Jake

Are you still playing?


----------



## SockHead

Bidoof said:


> Are you still playing?



lol no it usually only lasts for an hour or so


----------



## Jake

Awkies.
I remember the first MK mondays.. :'(


----------



## Bacon Boy

Not going to be able to do TFF. Gonna be busy on Friday. :<


----------



## Keenan

Bacon Boy said:


> Not going to be able to do TFF. Gonna be busy on Friday. :<


:'(

I'll be there, as usual. Who else will be attending the festivities? (Or not attending them?)


----------



## Jas0n

Keenan said:


> :'(
> 
> I'll be there, as usual. Who else will be attending the festivities? (Or not attending them?)



I'm unsure yet, as always just message me on the IRC.


----------



## AndyB

I can't make it, busy with work.


----------



## Keenan

AndyB said:


> I can't make it, busy with work.


:"(

Thanks for posting anyways... Anyone else coming?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Might, depends on my schedule tomorrow. It's up in the air at the moment.


----------



## Keenan

I'll be late tonight, but if people are still around when I get back, I'm happy to play.


----------



## Fire_Fist

I'm up for MK7 tonight. Who will be joining in?


----------



## SockHead

I'll be in the IRC tonight for Mario Kart Monday. Hope some of you guys show up!


----------



## redhairedking

Just a thought, how about having a night for Counter Strike? It's pretty cheap on Steam and is by far my favorite FPS (also the only one I ever play anymore).


----------



## Jake

God MKM is like so early now, i'd like to join in, but idk if i'll be able to 'cause of school. I'll try one day


----------



## redhairedking

MKM does nothing but remind me I still need to buy MK7.


----------



## Keenan

Anyone around for TFF this week?


----------



## Jas0n

Keenan said:


> Anyone around for TFF this week?



I may have to skip it this week, try pinging me on IRC to see if I'm around, but if I don't reply then you know why.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Keenan said:


> Anyone around for TFF this week?


I might be able to, I might not. It depends on how tired I am. I have to work outside all day on Saturday. In Texas. 'nuff said.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Depends on whether or not I'm going to visit the grandparents tomorrow for Mother's Day.


----------



## Brad

So, anybody think Minecraft for the 360 would be good for a game night?


----------



## Jake

why not start up a pokemon battle tournament?
it could start on one wednesday, and go for a few weeks. i'd participate

that aside, i'll try get on MKM on tuesday (its tuesday for me) i get off school early so we'll see


----------



## Keenan

Brad said:


> So, anybody think Minecraft for the 360 would be good for a game night?


A lot of my friends have been talking about Minecraft recently, but if I was going to get it, it would have to be for PC. If people were going to do that, I'd happily download and participate, but I don't have a 360.

Also, I'm starting City Folk back up this summer. Is there anyone who would participate in things like fishing tournaments and other fun stuff? I know most people don't play City folk anymore, especially because of AC:3DS, but this could be a good way to hold us over until it comes out.


----------



## AndyB

Brad said:


> So, anybody think Minecraft for the 360 would be good for a game night?


Either Minecraft works. We already had one night of the PC side, worked well.



Bidoof said:


> why not start up a pokemon battle tournament?
> it could start on one wednesday, and go for a few weeks. i'd participate
> 
> that aside, i'll try get on MKM on tuesday (its tuesday for me) i get off school early so we'll see



Pokemon is iffy, proven with the gym leader type dealies. The issue comes from people having to train up a team and just aren't "ready" when others want to fight.


----------



## redhairedking

I would definitely be down for Minecraft or Pok?mon.


----------



## Jake

AndyB said:


> Pokemon is iffy, proven with the gym leader type dealies. The issue comes from people having to train up a team and just aren't "ready" when others want to fight.



true true, cant they just not level up a team, and use their normal team?

oh well


----------



## Brad

Keenan said:


> A lot of my friends have been talking about Minecraft recently, but if I was going to get it, it would have to be for PC. If people were going to do that, I'd happily download and participate, but I don't have a 360.
> 
> Also, I'm starting City Folk back up this summer. Is there anyone who would participate in things like fishing tournaments and other fun stuff? I know most people don't play City folk anymore, especially because of AC:3DS, but this could be a good way to hold us over until it comes out.



I might.


----------



## Keenan

Brad said:


> I might.


Which one? Minecraft or City Folk?


----------



## Jake

If you did CF, i probably would join in, but idk if it'd work for me, with my time zone, meh


----------



## Brad

Either or. Don't matter to me.


----------



## SockHead

Here are some ideas:

Pokemon Challenges like what Bidoof said, but we have Gym leaders we can fight on those day and be in the irc to chat while we play. I've already beaten White and have pretty high leveled Pokemon to be a gym leader or something of that sorts. But it all depends if any of you would participate.

And about Minecraft on Xbox 360.. Most people already own it for PC, and to buy the same exact game for $20 doesn't appeal to all of them. But if we were to have more minecraft nights, I'm sure they would go well.

Diablo III is coming out and this isn't really an idea but more of just something to throw out there, but I know it is online and wonder if there's a way for us to get together and play. I think Jas0n and Brad are getting it, and I am too.


----------



## Justin

I'm not interested in Pokemon tournaments. They're a pain in the ass to setup. :| As for Minecraft, I would definitely play that again and host us a server like last time. For PC that is, not 360. I don't even own an Xbox! And yeah a few of us could play some Diablo 3 when that comes out. I'm getting it for sure.

Oh and I'll been planning on playing some City Folk already this summer so I might join in on some of that. No promises though.


----------



## Jake

what BW2 get released, activity should increase, maybe people will organise their own battles anyway, or a new wifi feature will be included and we may be able to do something with that


----------



## Thunder

Minecraft 360 Edition is currently limited to four players anyway, yes?


----------



## Keenan

Justin said:


> I don't even own an Xbox!
> Oh and I'll been planning on playing some City Folk already this summer so I might join in on some of that. No promises though.


I'm glad I'm not the only one without an Xbox. And the City Folk thing doesn't have to be a weekly thing. We can schedule games and such when people are around. (it shouldn't be too hard to find 4 people once a week) If people stick with it, summer of City Folk could go really well. If people are definitely interested, I'll make a thread.


----------



## Jake

i have no Xbox either, and please go ahead, make a thread for CF


----------



## Keenan

Bidoof said:


> Please go ahead, make a thread for CF


I know it would belong in the Gate, but I'm afraid that the junior members will take it over. They're really the only ones in that forum. Can I say that this is a senior-member only event? Or can I put it in the Nintendo section of the Gamer's lounge to avoid all confrontation? Or should it be open to everyone? I don't want to be exclusive, but I think it would be more fun with only senior-members.


----------



## Brad

Thunderstruck said:


> Minecraft 360 Edition is currently limited to four players anyway, yes?



Eight.


----------



## Jake

Keenan said:


> I know it would belong in the Gate, but I'm afraid that the junior members will take it over. They're really the only ones in that forum. Can I say that this is a senior-member only event? Or can I put it in the Nintendo section of the Gamer's lounge to avoid all confrontation? Or should it be open to everyone? I don't want to be exclusive, but I think it would be more fun with only senior-members.



Junior members wouldn't take over it, i think restricting it to senior members would be kind of stupid. but i can see your point with only allowing senior's (i'd prefer only seniors, personally) but whatever you want to do


----------



## AndyB

Game night isn't about only allowing a small amount of people to play, it is for everyone and if everyone wants to play.. well, good! 
If it's something like AC, we'll just set up more towns to get everyone in to play around with.
That was the whole idea behind this, to get people here playing with others.


----------



## Jake

not flaming, but i understand where Keenan is coming from, and Andy, too (idk if this is gonna be a long post or what, but no flame, so if you flame you must have a problem with me);

I _think_ (forgive me if any of this is wrong, but it's just what i think, hence the enhancement) Keenan wants the CF to be for the senior members - not cluttered by the newbies who play it regularly and it'll feel different to them.
I also think Keenan isn't using CF as a game night (well yes and no) as what i think is he's gonna make a thread, then try get the senior members back into CF, and use this is a part of a 'side-dish' for game night (makes sense in my head so idk about you)

I understand where Andy is coming from, limiting it to senior members, but the point is so all members get together boosting activity, possibly limiting this to senior members may annoy the lower members and yeahhh - look at it this way, the newbies who play CF enjoy the game and really want to visit other towns. If all the senior members play, and not allowing the juniors to join in, aren't they going to feel left out and leave the forum because of some stupid little 100 post count which wont let them play because you're scared they're going to 'take over'

This is like ***** Jake taking over here so yeah (still no flame), but i think if Keenan's gonna only restrict it to senior members, he should gtfo - what, 100 posts to become a senior members... That's something you can achieve in a week or two. WOW SO HARD. If you're going to restrict it to senior members, make it be the original members of TBT who were back on zB. Anyway that's just my whoremones (lol pun) speaking here so take this as an optional salad if you want

^^^ Adding to that actually, the fact that actually seeing it being restricted to senior members written down, does seem really stupid. So yes even though i previously said that i'd prefer senior members only, now i agree with Andy that anyone should be welcome

/thread + no flame


----------



## Keenan

@Andy and Jake: My idea to "restrict" Cf to only senior members was more of a suggestion. I knew from the start that it was unfair to exclude people, but (as Jake put perfectly) *I'm more trying to get some senior members into City Folk. Not the ones that just have 100 posts, but the ones that deny Junior members when they ask if they want to play CF because they don't play anymore.* I'd like to get as many Senior members to play as we can, but I wouldn't completely disregard and ban Junior members from playing, that would be lame and unfair. Junior members play every day and most of them stay confined to the Gate. I think it would be fun to play with people we actually know, more or less. I'd like to have mostly Senior members, but I'd never exclude anyone. 
Also, as Andy said, we could always open up two gates. So if there are 4 senior members and a few junior members that wanted to play, the junior members could go to one town, and we could go to another. If there weren't enough Senior members to fill a town, Junior members would obviously be able to come. I never meant to offend/exclude anyone.
I'm making a thread, so any more comments/suggestions can go there.


----------



## Fire_Fist

Who'll be joining me for Mario Kart Monday?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Ashley and I are on our way! We had some stuff to do before we could play.


----------



## Jake

gawd MKM starts at 9am for me now.

I miss the good old days when it started at like 11 :\


----------



## Keenan

Anyone around for TFF this week?


----------



## AndyB

If my issues fix themselves out, I should be able to play this week.

Also, going to try and start up another game next Saturday. Killing Floor anyone?


----------



## Keenan

AndyB said:


> If my issues fix themselves out, I should be able to play this week.
> 
> Also, going to try and start up another game next Saturday. Killing Floor anyone?


If it's free, I'll download it and play.


----------



## Fire_Fist

I can attend tonight's Mario Kart Monday. Who else will be racing?

Oh, and earlier in the thread, someone suggested a Mario Tennis Open Game Night. Unfortunately, the game's online mode is region locked, which means that Europeans like me can't play with people from other regions (and vice-versa). So yeah, this may not be a good idea, unless we start playing at 7pm or later in our timezones.

Proof: http://www.yamihoshi.nl/tech/3ds-mario-tennis-opens-online-mode-is-region-and-ip-locked/


----------



## Keenan

I'm finally out of school, and I want to play some TF2. Who's up for restarting, or having a reunion, TFF? It doesn't have to be on Friday, or at 7 like it usually is, whatever works for people. I miss playing with you guys.


----------



## Justin

*TEAM FORTRESS FRIDAY
PYROMANIA REUNION

WHEN?
The usual time at 4PM PDT on Friday. That's also 7PM EDT for those who live on the east coast.

**WHERE?
My personally hosted TF2 server at 184.66.43.176
**
**WHY?
We're celebrating the recent Pyromania update that just came out and what better way to do so than a Team Fortress Friday?

**WHAT?
We'll be playing lots of the new Doomsday map/gamemode so look forward to that! What else? Probably some Arena or Payload? Whatever you guys want!


I hope to see everyone there tomorrow for our best TF2 Friday ever. There's a brand new update with weapons and a gamemode so why not give it a try?
**
*​


----------



## Keenan

Thank you Jubs. TFF lives!


----------



## Jas0n

Looking forward to TFF! Hopefully we can have a busy server tonight, may even bring a friend or two along to fill up the server a bit more.


----------



## Keenan

Jas0n said:


> Looking forward to TFF! Hopefully we can have a busy server tonight, may even bring a friend or two along to fill up the server a bit more.


If we need more people, I'd be happy to invite a few friends.


----------



## Jas0n

THIS THREAD NEEDS MOAR BUMPS FOR EXPOSURE.


----------



## Keenan

Jas0n said:


> THIS THREAD NEEDS MOAR BUMPS FOR EXPOSURE.


----------



## easpa

I might be able to make it tonight. No promises though.


----------



## PaJami

I'll be able to come on and off. I have a band practice from 6:30-8/8:30 CST, so if it's still going on afterwards, I'll attend 8D Otherwise, I may pop in a bit right at the beginning.


----------



## easpa

Yeah, I won't be able to make it tonight. Sorry guys. :/


----------



## Jas0n

PaJami said:


> I'll be able to come on and off. I have a band practice from 6:30-8/8:30 CST, so if it's still going on afterwards, I'll attend 8D Otherwise, I may pop in a bit right at the beginning.





Pachireecko said:


> Yeah, I won't be able to make it tonight. Sorry guys. :/



You people and your lives 

Anyone else coming tonight? 1 hour to go!


----------



## Bacon Boy

On mah wayyyy


----------



## AndyB

I may be able to, but I've been having issues with TF2 for the longest time now.
Now matter what server I'd join I would lag like crazy. Even with servers that were meant to be close to me, nothing was really working out.


----------



## Keenan

Just confirmed Gallows and Brad.


----------



## Justin

Working on getting the server into order right now. Hopefully I'll actually have things going on time for once.


----------



## Jas0n

Are people actually going to voice chat tonight or are we going to have those awkward moments again? LOL


----------



## Bacon Boy

I have my headset ready to go n' stuff!


----------



## Brad

I got one.


----------



## Keenan

Jas0n said:


> Are people actually going to voice chat tonight or are we going to have those awkward moments again? LOL


My mic is ready for me to speak into. it. Yes.


----------



## Ryan

I might be able to join, but I have no mic.


----------



## Justin

Server IP: *184.66.43.176*
Password: *waffles*


----------



## AndyB

Dammit Bacon! You killed the server!


----------



## Keenan

After a long break, it was nice to have another TFF. It was pretty successful, and I had a great time. 
I made a lot of friends, too.


----------



## Jas0n

Well, besides my internet ****ing up and being booted for the first entire half of game night. It was good! We should do it again soon.

I really need to figure out what's going on with my mic though, half the time it doesn't work when I press down the push-to-talk button


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:


> Dammit Bacon! You killed the server!


I- I didn't mean too! So many lollipops! I just... Couldn't help myself! I had to lick them all! How was I supposed to know what that would do?


----------



## «Jack»

Sorry, guys, I woulda made it if I could. Next time. Next time.


----------



## PaJami

Is anyone up for some TFF tonight?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Going to a party! I won't be able to make it tonight. :<


----------



## Trent the Paladin

So are the game nights going to make a comeback or is it pretty much dead?


----------



## Jas0n

Tom said:


> So are the game nights going to make a comeback or is it pretty much dead?



Pretty much dead I think. We don't have enough members on the forum to have a consistent player-base every week. Maybe we can try it again in Winter when everybody loses their life and sits on the computer 24/7.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jas0n said:


> Pretty much dead I think. We don't have enough members on the forum to have a consistent player-base every week. Maybe we can try it again in Winter when everybody loses their life and sits on the computer 24/7.


SCHOOL!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Pretty sure there is a TFF going on tomorrow.

I managed to play MvM today with Raz and a few others today, it was fun. But I quit early due to lag, sorry guys.

But I'm all for playing again tomorrow.


----------



## SockHead

Looks like you're going to have to deal with me tomorrow because I haven't even touched TF2 since MvM came out.


----------



## Prof Gallows

More the merrier!


----------



## SockHead

Actually **** I might not make it. A friend of mine is coming to town and he's only here for the weekend. Who knows, if all else fails I'll make it for sure.


----------



## Keenan

I'm in for sure. I played yesterday, and it was great. Engies. Lots of engines.


----------



## AndyB

I have work tomorrow, so we'll see how things go.


----------



## SockHead

Hey can we get an official time we're playing? I think I can make it.


----------



## Justin

Well, TBT Game Night has always been 4PM PDT/7PM EDT so I just assumed that's when we were playing but perhaps other people had different plans?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I'd be up for it, but if MvM cost money or something I won't be able to do that probably.


----------



## Keenan

It's almost 7:30 and no one is on... Is this happening?


----------



## Justin

I'm here now!


----------



## SockHead

I'll be there after I eat so maybe 8:15, 8:30


----------



## Justin

*IP ADDRESS:* 24.69.47.33
*PASSWORD:* waffles

Or just join off someone already in it!


----------



## Justin

Annnnnnnnd we're done now! Thanks for coming everyone.


----------



## Brad

Thanks! It was rad!


----------



## Keenan

I had a great time tonight. Thanks for playing, everyone!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I should have stuck around, didn't get to play much at all with my real life friends. :/ Most servers just booted us once it loaded for bad connections or out of date gamemode.


----------



## SockHead

That was actually kick ass


----------



## BellGreen

I would love to play with you guys 

We should add Minecraft and ACCF to the list.


----------



## SockHead

BellBringerGreen said:


> I would love to play with you guys
> 
> We should add Minecraft and ACCF to the list.



Minecraft maybe. ACCF no.


----------



## Zeiro

Mario Kart 7 Mondays still going?


----------



## Keenan

It will be difficult with only two people, but Portal 2 could be fun. The enhanced co-op looks really fun.


----------



## SockHead

Zyker said:


> Mario Kart 7 Mondays still going?



Not currently. Join our chat on Monday's to see if anyone's up for playing though!


----------



## AndyB

How many of us have GMod and CS:S? Basically, would anyone be up for some TTT? (Trouble in Terrorist Town)


----------



## Brad

I don't have G-Mod, otherwise I would.


----------



## «Jack»

I've got GMod, I don't think I've done much besides screw around with some models, though.


----------



## Keenan

I don't have GMod, but I'd get it if it's a good game. What exactly does the game entail?


----------



## Bacon Boy

I have GMod. And Keenan: It's basically a giant sandbox. There's really no point to it.


----------



## AndyB

Gmod has a little more to it than you think.

Anyway, next Friday/weekend, let's actually do stuff, k? K!


----------



## BellGreen

We should have Mario Tennis Open


----------



## Bacon Boy

Meh... not enough people have that game. The only truly popular multiplayer 3DS games out there right now are Kid Icarus and Mario Kart 3DS.


----------



## Fire_Fist

I haven't participated in MK Monday in quite some time, I might just join the IRC chat if anyone plans on playing it next Monday. I also wouldn't mind participating in TFF this week...what maps do you guys normally play on, anyway?


----------



## Bacon Boy

What they've been doing (at least the two times that I've been on) is MvM mode. Not Mann Up, but just a regular MvM.


----------



## BellGreen

Are we gonna start doing more Mario Kart Mondays?


----------



## mattmagician

I'd really dig doing some TTT, but No GMod or CS:S here.
:<


----------



## Brad

We should play some Left4Dead 2.


----------



## Keenan

If people are up for that, I'll buy it. Otherwise, I'll wait for the winter sale.

I think we should play some scream fortress. It's awesome so far.


----------



## Trundle

If we got enough people we could do Minecraft PvP maps.
Or adventure
or whatever


----------



## Keenan

LFD2 is so fun. We only need 3 other people to make a game night for it, so that shouldn't be too hard.
Who's up for it?


----------



## Caius

I'd be up for l4d2


----------



## AndyB

L4D in general is a nice game to do, can be fun, somewhat serious. 
I wouldn't say no to a good ol' zombie jamboree!


----------



## Bacon Boy

I'd be up for it. Depends on when, though. I'll be out of town from Friday to Saturday night for a theater competition and I don't know if I could bring my laptop.


----------



## Keenan

I'm around to play most Fridays and weekends, sometimes after school. We only need 4 people, so I can see this working well as a spontaneous, if people are around then we can play for a bit kind of game night.


----------



## Brad

I'd do it, as said previously.


----------



## Justin

So... anyone interested in bringing back Mario Kart Monday for the New Year? January 7th?


----------



## indigoXdaisy

Justin said:


> So... anyone interested in bringing back Mario Kart Monday for the New Year? January 7th?



I've never participated in a TBT Game Night but that sounds fun.


----------



## Trundle

Justin said:


> So... anyone interested in bringing back Mario Kart Monday for the New Year? January 7th?



Yes! Let's do it!


----------



## Thunder

Justin said:


> So... anyone interested in bringing back Mario Kart Monday for the New Year? January 7th?



Should be free next Monday, so I'll try to be there.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

I'm up for this, what time though because if I'm correct, I return to school on that day...


----------



## Trundle

It's... 7PM my time I believe, which is AST. It would be 6PM EST or 5PM CST, or 3PM PST.


----------



## Justin

E765 said:


> It's... 7PM my time I believe, which is AST. It would be 6PM EST or 5PM CST, or 3PM PST.



The old time was 4PM PT, 7PM ET. You're off by an hour.


----------



## Trundle

Justin said:


> The old time was 4PM PT, 7PM ET. You're off by an hour.



By Jimmy from EAC, I was so close!


----------



## Elliot

We should have a tf2 night sometime. Never really joined those, but would love to do some.


----------



## Justin

I put up a global announcement for a few days, hopefully we'll get enough participants to have a good one this Monday!


----------



## Superpenguin

I'll participate, is it 6 or 7 pm EST though?


----------



## K.K. Guitar

could you guys explain what EST means?  I really want to participate!


----------



## Kaiaa

I would like to participate, now all I have to do is remember to participate lol


----------



## Superpenguin

K.K. Guitar said:


> could you guys explain what EST means?  I really want to participate!



EST is Eastern Timezone.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Same rooms as last time?


----------



## Feraligator

I'm at school that day... And for the United Kingdom, the time will be 12 AM. (GMT) So it's likely us people in Europe won't be able to play!


----------



## Justin

Superpenguin said:


> I'll participate, is it 6 or 7 pm EST though?



7pm EST, 4pm PST



Bacon Boy said:


> Same rooms as last time?



Correct!



JezDayy said:


> I'm at school that day... And for the United Kingdom, the time will be 12 AM. (GMT) So it's likely us people in Europe won't be able to play!



Sorry, it's rather hard to make a time that works for the whole world of time zones.


----------



## Pudge

I think this sounds like fun!  How does it work? I've never used the community feature before.


----------



## Pokeking

I added the codes to my system. I don't know if I'll be available at the time specified, but generally I'm available on Monday as far as I know.


----------



## JabuJabule

I'll definitely play some time!


----------



## Hayley

I would've love to have joined, but I'm in the UK so 12AM is pretty late for me!


----------



## Yuki Nagato

:/ Kind of annoying time: it would be midnight for us in the UK.


----------



## tylerkannenberg

My 3ds is being shipped as we speak and hopefully its here by Monday. Needless to say I will play if I can ^_^


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

I didn't think you guys were talking about MK7, That is the only Mario kart I do not own...

Do you guys do Mario Kart DS as well sometimes?


----------



## Thunder

mlnintendo97 said:


> I didn't think you guys were talking about MK7, That is the only Mario kart I do not own...
> 
> Do you guys do Mario Kart DS as well sometimes?



Unfortunately we've never held an MKDS Game Night.


----------



## Caius

I'm starting a donation pool. If I get enough to get mario kart 7 by whenever I'll join yall.


----------



## Keenan

tfw no 3DS.


----------



## Trundle

1 hour and 18 minutes until TBT Game Night! Get ready and hop into the IRC when you're ready to play! (if you want! it's a lot easier being able to chat with people and all!)


----------



## m12

I'm still at work, but I'm going to try my hardest to be there. How long will it last?


----------



## Trundle

m12 said:


> I'm still at work, but I'm going to try my hardest to be there. How long will it last?



to be honest, we have no idea. It's usually a 2 hours I believe, but it can vary


----------



## indigoXdaisy

Aw, I really wanted to participate, but of course I'm at work.


----------



## Thunder

indigoXdaisy said:


> Aw, I really wanted to participate, but of course I'm at work.



If tonight's game night is a success then hopefully we can continue to make this a weekly thing.


----------



## indigoXdaisy

That'd be awesome. I need a good reason to dust off my 3DS.


----------



## Kaiaa

Just say when this thing starts and I'll go nab by cousins game from upstairs.


----------



## Justin

m12 said:


> I'm still at work, but I'm going to try my hardest to be there. How long will it last?



Between half an hour to 2 hours really. We'll see.

Remember folks, show up in the IRC if you're playing! It adds to the fun if you can chat between matches. 20 minutes to go!


----------



## Justin

I recommend joining up now, we'll start on the hour or when we reach 8 players!

Currently at about 5 players.


----------



## Trundle

everyone get in, we're startin' soon


----------



## Thunder

i really want to stab someone


----------



## Justin

Join now! We're in Tee Bee Tee lobby with 6 players. No battle!

EDIT: Thanks for playing everyone! We'll probably do it next week.


----------



## Jake

I was sleeping


----------



## Jeremy

Jake. said:


> I was sleeping


----------



## Bacon Boy

I'm up! I'm up!


----------



## Julie

Justin said:


> Thanks for playing everyone! We'll probably do it next week.



_Lies!_


----------



## Justin

Julie said:


> _Lies!_



Oops. I'm always for it if people are interested but I never heard anyone else mention it after that.


----------



## AndyB

My body is ready. How 'bout you?


TBT Game Night... the Revengening.


----------



## Thunder

The one Saturday I have plans 

jerks


----------



## AndyB

Thunderstruck said:


> The one Saturday I have plans
> 
> jerks



Not tonight, more of a recount. Who wants in. Who has what. That kind of deal.
We're fixing up a list now. 

But for the most part, who is interested?


----------



## Jas0n

*TBT Game Night Questionnaire*​
- What time(remember to specify which timezone you're in) and day is most suitable for you to partake in approximately 1-hour of gaming?
- What games would you like to see played in upcoming TBT Game Nights?
- Would you like to see TBTGN live-streamed again on the TwitchTV channel? (Only for PC Games)
- In regards to Team Fortress, would you prefer MvM or original TF2?

*Also, if you haven't already, please remember to join the TBTGN Steam Group*


----------



## BellGreen

Which game are we doing next? I want to make sure. If I have the game I'll definitely join.


----------



## AndyB

It depends what people have and want to play.

Mario Kart 7 is one of the few viable ones for 3DS. And most successful game night for 3DS.
PC it's going to be games like, TF2, GMod, L4D1/2, CS, Minecraft.


----------



## BellGreen

I only have MK7. I'm getting Minecraft soon though


----------



## Bacon Boy

Just throwing this out there if we want to do Minecraft. I can create a map for us to use on TBT. We're increasing our server to 15 or 20 people this next billing cycle.


----------



## Sora

MC could be fun. Would we do vanilla or tekkit though?


----------



## Justin

Jas0n said:


> *TBT Game Night Questionnaire*​
> - What time(remember to specify which timezone you're in) and day is most suitable for you to partake in approximately 1-hour of gaming? *After 3:30pm PST on weekdays, pretty much anytime after Noon PST on weekends*
> - What games would you like to see played in upcoming TBT Game Nights? *TF2, Mario Kart 7, L4D2, Garry's Mod, Minecraft*
> - Would you like to see TBTGN live-streamed again on the TwitchTV channel? (Only for PC Games) *It'd be cool for archiving the fun times but the other ones seem to have been deleted by Twitch...*
> - In regards to Team Fortress, would you prefer MvM or original TF2? *MvM unless we're sure to get 7+ players*
> 
> *Also, if you haven't already, please remember to join the TBTGN Steam Group*



^^^


----------



## BellGreen

To the questionaire, I pretty much agreed on all of them, ESPECIALLY the Time Zone. I'm getting more homework these days

For Steam, should I just lie on the age? I wanna play with the community but I'm only 10  I hate COPPA


----------



## Sora

Regarding the questionnaire, I agree to everything except for playing L4D2. I may be wrong but I think there isn't as big of a count of people who have that compared to MC and such.


----------



## Justin

Just by the way, you guys are supposed to fill out the questionnaire yourself. Those were just my answers, haha.


----------



## YanoShigun

I have Left 4 Dead 2 for 360 and I love it. But I sold my 360. WELP.

I have, unfortunately, lost my Mario Kart 7 game card since TBT Game Night. Either that, or my cousin stole it. If anyone decides to start up Mario Kart Mondays again, I'll have to hunt for it in my room.


----------



## BellGreen

Got Steam, I'm downloading TF2 right now! When are you guys gonna play it next?

QUESTIONAIRE
1. I am in the Pacific Time Zone. I would prefer playng after 3:30pm.
2. I would like to see more Minecraft, Team Fortress 2, and Dota 2
3. I want Minecraft to be streamed on Twitch.
4. Like Justin said, it depends


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Server I have right now has bukkit, world edit, craft book, and essentials. I _could_ remove them, but i'd rather not. Depending on what we'd use it for, I could just switch it to survival or adventure or something. Thing is, that map would only be available for game nights and then I'd switch it back. My worry is the people tht would grief or try to mess with the things already created. Essentials protection is finicky at best. I'm willing to let people use it.


----------



## Brad

I can't think of the plugin, but it uses world edit for selection and then you use that for your server's protection. That's what I used.


----------



## Bacon Boy

I know what you're talking about. I was thinking about installing something like that, but it was a 1.3.2 build. I'll try to find something better whenever I have the time.


----------



## BellGreen

What people would grief? Is it because you let other people join?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Hm? I don't know. It's a whitelisted server, but we have a lot of stuff built and I just don't want people to destroy any of that.


----------



## BellGreen

I wonder why people destroy other creations. They must find joy in that, LOL


----------



## AndyB

The Minecraft server for game night will end up being hosted by Justin, it's how we did it before.
Plus it'll stop from having your regular users, that don't come to TBT, get on to play and see a bunch of strangers running around on a new map.
We appreciate the thought of helping out, but it'll be easier this way.


----------



## Elliot

What time(remember to specify which timezone you're in) and day is most suitable for you to partake in approximately 1-hour of gaming? * EST Timezone, fridays & saturday nights. *
- What games would you like to see played in upcoming TBT Game Nights? Minecraft, CS:S, TF2, CS:GO, L4D2,
- Would you like to see TBTGN live-streamed again on the TwitchTV channel? (Only for PC Games): Yes, saw it before.
- In regards to Team Fortress, would you prefer MvM or original TF2? Original tf2, MvM is meh.


----------



## Gandalf

GMT +8:00 here. I'm up for some Minecraft if you guys settle on that! Monday, Friday and Saturday nights are all good for me.


----------



## Fire_Fist

- What time(remember to specify which timezone you're in) and day is most suitable for you to partake in approximately 1-hour of gaming? *Tuesday-Saturday at 6pm GMT and later at any time. Sunday and Monday, however...11pm GMT at the latest.*
 - What games would you like to see played in upcoming TBT Game Nights? *TF2, Mario Kart 7, Kid Icarus Uprising and later this month...Luigi's Mansion 2/Dark Moon, maybe?*
 - Would you like to see TBTGN live-streamed again on the TwitchTV channel? (Only for PC Games) *I don't mind.*
 - In regards to Team Fortress, would you prefer MvM or original TF2? *Original TF2, I've...yet to play MvM.* 

Edit: Oh, and I've already joined the Steam group.


----------



## AndyB

Game Night... for real this time, no fakeouts!

Saturday 13th of April, at 5PM EST (10PM GMT), work out the rest. We will be playing Left 4 Dead 2!
Game mode isn't set yet as it's pretty flexible. This is the return of Game Night hopefully, so the more people that are showing an interest the more we'll play.

Don't forget, we've got a steam group for even more updates and notes: http://steamcommunity.com/groups/TBTGN


----------



## BellGreen

I saw that you guys just planned it on Steam while I was playing TF2!

I wish I had the game. I would totally join you guys if I did. (even if it is M.)


----------



## Keenan

AndyB said:


> Game Night... for real this time, no fakeouts!
> 
> Saturday 13th of April, at 5PM EST (10PM GMT), work out the rest. We will be playing Left 4 Dead 2!
> Game mode isn't set yet as it's pretty flexible. This is the return of Game Night hopefully, so the more people that are showing an interest the more we'll play.
> 
> Don't forget, we've got a steam group for even more updates and notes: http://steamcommunity.com/groups/TBTGN


I'm in, assuming nothing comes up. Glad we're reviving this. 

Also, I have two extra copies of lfd2, if anyone who doesn't own the game wants to play.


----------



## SockHead

I'll probably make it, but no promises. That's kind of around dinner time for me but again, I'll try to make it.


----------



## Sora

I don't have lfd2 so I may skip out on this one :/. I hope I can join the next one.


----------



## Gnome

I can dig it.


----------



## Lauren

Aw yeah, I'm there. I will warn, I'm awful at the game so no shouting please.


----------



## Jas0n

I'll see if I can make it, make sure someone hops into the IRC before it all starts to remind everyone (mostly me because I'm a forgetful *******)


----------



## oath2order

don't have the game here. Ah well


----------



## Kaiaa

oath2order said:


> don't have the game here. Ah well



Same 

PlanetSide 2 is a free PC MMO game that I think a lot of you would like. I unfortunately can't play it since I have a mac but you guys should seriously check it out. It's really fun to play from what I've seen!


----------



## Kip

We could play runescape 0u0 I hardly have any good games


----------



## Caius

So we should get this started again. Brawl is always cool. MK7 angers me because of JER.


----------



## Jeremy

Zr388 said:


> So we should get this started again. Brawl is always cool. MK7 angers me because of JER.



I vote Brawl.  I have to transfer my data to my Wii U though.  Which means no more GCN controller


----------



## Hero of Winds

Can I maybe join in Brawl?


----------



## Hero of Winds

Also how about Mario Kart 7?


----------



## Trundle

Next MK7 night, I'm in, unless it's this week. Too much school work!


----------



## Blues

I'd join for MK7. I don't have Brawl.


----------



## Trundle

Bumping since we're heading more into Summer and more people are probably free

(or they're all playing AC by tomorrow nonstop...)


----------



## Wish

I'm great at brawl :U lets go


----------



## Jas0n

TF2 was always fun, if Justin still has his server we could play that sometime.


----------



## Diableos

I'd love to play TF2 with some of you guys sometime! 

Are there any plug-ins on his server?


----------



## satellitestorm

Just found out about the Mario Kart 7 community - I've entered it, but no one's there. Probably because I'm a few hours too early.


----------



## Bacon Boy

satellitestorm said:


> Just found out about the Mario Kart 7 community - I've entered it, but no one's there. Probably because I'm a few hours too early.


We haven't done Game Night in such a long time. I have no idea if they still do it or not.


----------



## Trundle

Mario Kart Monday. This Monday at 6pm EST in the IRC. (10pm UTC)
Let's do this! Remember to join the IRC!


----------



## AndyB

I'd do my best to join this, I've got work the next day.


----------



## BellGreen

I'm starting to have trouble thinking if we really do have a Game Night...


----------



## Keen

I'm up for a games night


----------



## Clement

Well if there is ever one past this coming Wednesday I'll be glad to join.


----------



## SockHead

Monday and Wednesday nights don't work for me, but if you guys ever want to play some other night let me know!


----------



## Kaiaa

Someone remind me tomorrow or else I will forget. I'll try to be there, maybe I'll get in..unlike last time I played when SOMEONE said "hey, kaiaa, you can get in now" and was all like *start game* "whoops we forgot to let kaiaa join"


----------



## Trundle

We're gonna try to do MK7 right now, in the IRC! Join now!

EDIT: Scratch that, MK7 servers are under maintenance.


----------



## Thunder

Anyone up for some 

*Wario Kart Wednesday!*

Hope in the chat! We've got room for three more!


----------



## Prof Gallows




----------



## locker

i have never done this b4 bt i put in the mk7 code 4 the TBT and it pulled it up bt nothing happened,i just got a red 10 ?


----------



## spamurai

Had fun with you guys on MK7 tonight  Although I'm pretty sure it's a fix haha. I joke I joke, I kid I kid.
Need to make this a regular game night 
But it's now 3am... I'm going to sleep!


----------



## Justin

locker said:


> i have never done this b4 bt i put in the mk7 code 4 the TBT and it pulled it up bt nothing happened,i just got a red 10 ?



You showed up just as we stopped playing then! Sorry!


----------



## Kaiaa

Had a lot of fun tonight. I hope we can start to do this every Monday....and Wednesdays could be at random


----------



## Zeiro

It was fun playing Mario Kart 7 with everyone again. Even though I got hit by almost every blue shell (except for a few that liked Thunder better for some reason).

Practice safe Mario Kart-ing. Use protection.


----------



## Kaiaa

Mario Kart Monday tonight?


----------



## spamurai

Kaiaa said:


> Mario Kart Monday tonight?



Ah I only just saw this. I think we should do it tonight


----------



## Kaiaa

spamurai said:


> Ah I only just saw this. I think we should do it tonight



We might do it Wednesday, I'll ask around to see who might be interested. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Thunder

I'll see if I can't join in.


----------



## locker

i love MK and would like some online play


----------



## Zeiro

We all set for another MK7 Wednesday?


----------



## spamurai

Reizo-Trepe said:


> We all set for another MK7 Wednesday?



I'd join in again 

For me, it's Wednesday morning, so I'm guessing you mean later-on? or have I missed it? ha.


----------



## Zeiro

spamurai said:


> I'd join in again
> 
> For me, it's Wednesday morning, so I'm guessing you mean later-on? or have I missed it? ha.


Oh, no it's still tuesday night here. I was just asking if it was confirmed for tomorrow (or later on for you).


----------



## spamurai

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Oh, no it's still tuesday night here. I was just asking if it was confirmed for tomorrow (or later on for you).



Ah, sweet! 
Well I'll definitely be online  really enjoyed it last time.


----------



## Kaiaa

The Bell Tree Official Game Night is on hold for a while but you are more than welcome to play Mario Kart or any other games you wish ^^


----------



## unravel

I would love to join MK7 and team fortress but I do not know if I can make it (


----------



## Jake

can we add tbt drinking and exercise game to game night pls?
maybe saturday night coz that'd be the most appropriate day to drink??


----------



## Jas0n

As TBT Game Night is currently on hiatus, I'm going to go ahead and lock this for now. Be sure to keep an eye out for when we return, bigger and better than ever!


----------

